# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευή λαμπάτου τελικού στα μέτρα μου!

## giaspyr

Καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα, δεν ξέρω αν δημοσιεύω το θέμα στο σωστό χώρο, εάν όχι ας το μετακινήσουν όπου νομίζουν οι διαχειριστές.
Λοιπόν ψάχομαι για την κατασκευή κάποιου τελικού λαμπάτου ενισχυτή push-pull σχετικά αδιάφορο με ποιού τύπου λυχνίες αλλά προσαρμοσμένο στα μέτρα μου, τι εννοώ έχω έναν συγκεκριμένο μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας ολοκαίνουριο και αχρησιμοποίητο καθώς κι ένα ζευγάρι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου επίσης καινούριους όλα προορίζονταν για ένα παλιό project του οποίου η υλοποίηση δεν έγινε ποτέ κι είπα να βρώ κάποιο σχέδιο ενισχυτή κατάλληλο γι αυτά. Σας δίνω τα στοιχεία του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας παρακάτω έτσι ώστε αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει προτείνοντάς μου κάποιο σχέδιο ενισχυτή κατά προτίμηση δοκιμασμένου όσον αφορά την ποιότητά του.
Ο μετασχηματιστής δίνει τα εξής ρεύματα: 
sec 1: 400V/0.2A
                                                         sec 2: 350V/0.2A
                                                         sec 3: 70V/0,1A
                                                         sec 4: 2x3.15V/7A
                                                         sec 5: 2x3.15V/7A

Οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου είναι απλοί στα 8Ω (απλοί εννοώ δεν είναι ultra linear)
Για να μην αναρωτηθεί κάποιος το project για το οποίο προοριζόταν δεν γίνεται να δουλευτεί καθώς δεν έχω πια τα σχέδιά του (έχουν χαθεί εδώ και 10 χρόνια) ούτε μπορώ να τα βρώ. Ελπίζω να μπορεί κάποιος συμφορουμίτης να βοηθήσει μια και δεν υπάρχουν τώρα πια χρήματα για αγορά νέων μετασχηματιστών.

----------


## Costis Ni

Πες μας και ΑΠΟ τα πόσα Ωμ είναι οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου, και θα σε βοηθήσουμε!
Γενικά πάντως αφού δεν έχεις ουλτραλίνεαρ, πας για τριοδική σύνδεση (χωρίς ανάδραση). Η για πεντοδική (με ανάδραση).

----------


## tomhel

Αν κρίνω απο τις τάσεις και τους Μ/ς  , το σχέδιο που έχασες θα πρέπει να ειχε εξόδου el34 - 6v6 - kt66 - kt88 η μπορει και  καπoιος κλωνος dublex με el 504- el 509
Πρεπει να μας πεις τα Ωμ εισόδου ( πρωτεύων ) των Μ/ς εξόδου για να καταλάβουμε τι λαμπες εξοδου θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις..

----------


## giaspyr

Γειά σας παιδιά κι ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση, ναι ο τελικός για τον οποίο προορίζονταν χρησιμοποιούσε EL34 για ενισχύτριες. Πώς θα μετρήσω την αντίσταση εισόδου στους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου; Βρήκα ότι πρέπει να συνδέσω τάση στο πρωτεύον κι αφού μετρήσω την τάση στο δευτερεύον θα βρώ το λόγο της τάσης εισόδου πρός εξόδου, το πρωτεύον έχει 3 απολήξεις η μεσαία φαίνεται κοινή (δηλ. έχει 2 συρματάκια ενωμένα) μπορώ να βάλω στην είσοδο 220V ή κινδυνεύω να αποχαιρετήσω τον μετασχηματιστή; Μήπως να ρίξω την τάση με κάποιον άλλο μετασχηματιστή πρώτα στα 12V ας πούμε; Αλλά βασικά πώς θα συνδέσω εναλλασόμενο και στις 3 εισόδους;



> Αν κρίνω απο τις τάσεις και τους Μ/ς  , το σχέδιο που έχασες θα πρέπει να ειχε εξόδου el34 - 6v6 - kt66 - kt88 η μπορει και  καπoιος κλωνος dublex με el 504- el 509
> Πρεπει να μας πεις τα Ωμ εισόδου ( πρωτεύων ) των Μ/ς εξόδου για να καταλάβουμε τι λαμπες εξοδου θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις..

----------


## kentar

Κάνε το ανάποδο.Σύνδεσε μια πολύ μικρή ΑC τάση στό δευτερεύον (0.5 -1v) και μέτρησε την τάση τού πρωτευοντος.
Επίσης για τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα τα 200mA για την υψηλή για EL34.

----------


## spirakos

Γιαννη θα επρεπε να αναγραφεται η αντισταση πρωτευοντως
Δωσε 220 (οχι απο δικτυο) η οτι εναλλασομενο εχεις στο πρωτευον (στις ακριανες επαφες) και μετρα το δευτερευον να υπολογισεις τον λογο μετασχηματισμου (μ)
 Αν τα λεω σωστα τοτε R1 = (μ * μ * R2) οπου R2 τα 8Ω

----------


## giaspyr

Σπύρο όχι δεν αναγράφεται γιατί τότε οι μετασχηματιστές είχαν γίνει ειδική παραγγελία προσαρμοσμένοι πάνω στις ανάγκες του project. Το μόνο που αναγράφεται είναι στο πρωτεύον στις απολήξεις του με τη σειρά (Α1)   (+)   (Α2) και στο δευτερεύον 8Ω τίποτε άλλο.



> Γιαννη θα επρεπε να αναγραφεται η αντισταση πρωτευοντως
> Δωσε 220 (οχι απο δικτυο) η οτι εναλλασομενο εχεις στο πρωτευον (στις ακριανες επαφες) και μετρα το δευτερευον να υπολογισεις τον λογο μετασχηματισμου (μ)
> Αν τα λεω σωστα τοτε R1 = ριζα( μ * R2) οπου R2 τα 8Ω

----------


## spirakos

Διορθωσα τη σχεση Γιαννη
Κανε αυτο που σου ειπα ή το αντιστροφο που ειπε ο Κενταρ

----------


## kentar

Ενα απο τα δευτερευοντα του μ/σ τροφοδοσίας σου εχει  2Χ3,15 .
Χρησιμοποιησε λοιπον 3,15 v στο δευτερευον τού μ/σ εξόδου σου και μετρησε την ταση
στα μεταξυ Α1 και Α2 για να υπολογισεις το λογο μετασχηματισμού

----------


## ikaros1978

γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν θα βρει ακριβως την αντισταση λογω του οτι η αντισταση αυτη ειναι συνθετη που μας ενδιαφερει και με αυτον τον τροπο θα βρει μονο την ωμικη? αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με

----------


## spirakos

> γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν θα βρει ακριβως την αντισταση λογω του οτι η αντισταση αυτη ειναι συνθετη που μας ενδιαφερει και με αυτον τον τροπο θα βρει μονο την ωμικη? αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με



Γιατι εχεις την εντυπωση πως τα 8Ω θα δειξουν 8 στο πολυμετρο?....0-1 να δειξει
Γι'αυτο και ο υπολογισμος γινεται βαση λογου μετασχηματισμου. Σιγουρα πραγματα

----------


## giaspyr

Λοιπόν το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού εκείνου επειδή υπάρχει το 350V/200mA το ανεβάζει στα 400V περνάει από stabilizer με την GZ34 κι απ'ότι θυμάμαι πήγαινε στις ανόδους των EL34, επίσης τα specs του μετασχηματιστή που ζητούσε το σχέδιο τα οποία υπάρχουν ήταν για το συγκεκριμένο δευτερεύον 310V/150mA τώρα αν το σχέδιο ήταν π@π@ριά δεν το ξέρω, ήταν από το περιοδικό ΗΧΟΣ & HIFI. Εγώ έχω αμφιβολίες αν γίνεται δουλειά με το 70V/100mA το οποίο μέσω του τροφοδοτικού γίνεται -48V και λογικά πάει στα πλέγματα, αλλά τα specs του μετασχηματιστή το ζητάνε 60V/200mA. Άρα μάλλον κι ο τροφοδοσίας είναι διαφορετικός σε σχέση με αυτόν που ζήταγε εκείνη η κατασκευή γι αυτό δεν καίγομαι να βρώ και το σχέδιο εκείνου του ενισχυτή.



> Κάνε το ανάποδο.Σύνδεσε μια πολύ μικρή ΑC τάση στό δευτερεύον (0.5 -1v) και μέτρησε την τάση τού πρωτευοντος.
> Επίσης για τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα τα 200mA για την υψηλή για EL34.

----------


## Costis Ni

Για 2 κανάλια λίγα μου γαίνονται κι εμένα. Μήπως να φτιάξεις κάτι με 6L6 ? Για 6v6 - EL84 είναι πολλά τα βόλτ.

----------


## giaspyr

Κώστα δεν έχω πρόβλημα στο τι λυχνία θα χρησιμοποιήσω απλά ψάχνω μια κατασκευή όσον το δυνατό πιο απλή ποιοτική και να ταιριάζουν!!!! οι μετασχηματιστές που ήδη υπάρχουν. Μήπως ζητάω πολλά???? (εδώ γελάμε). Κοίτα στην τελική το πολύ πολύ να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο τους εξόδου και να αναγκαστώ να πάρω κάποιον άλλο τροφοδοσίας, δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλοι οι μετασχηματιστές κάθονται τόσα χρόνια, απλά το παλεύουμε, μόλις μετρήσω και την αντίσταση εισόδου των εξόδου θα βγάλουμε μια άκρη νομίζω. Προσωπικά φαντάζομαι τι μ@κ@κία έχει γίνει καθώς τότε ήμουν και άσχετος εντελώς, τρομάρα μου ήθελα και λαμπάτο, φαντάζομαι ότι ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας ίσως να ήταν για ένα κανάλι, μονομπλόκ δηλαδή κι από την ασχετίλα μου ενώ αποφάσισα τότε να τον κάνω stereo δεν μπήκα στη διαδικασία να προσαρμόσω τον τροφοδοσίας!!!!



> Για 2 κανάλια λίγα μου φαίνονται κι εμένα. Μήπως να φτιάξεις κάτι με 6L6 ? Για 6v6 - EL84 είναι πολλά τα βόλτ.

----------


## Costis Ni

Οχι ρε φίλε μια χαρά. Αμα θες να το ψάξω λιγο. Μόνο πρόσεχε! ΔΕΝ θα είναι το σχεδιο του Ελεκτορ που έχουν φτιαξει όοολοι!

----------


## giaspyr

Εννοείται ότι θέλω να το ψάξετε εσείς οι πιο έμπειροι καθώς οι εποχές είναι δύσκολες κι ότι μπορούμε από κόστος προσπαθούμε να το γλιτώσουμε, κι ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους εσάς για την προσπάθεια που κάνετε να με βοηθήσετε. Κοίτα μπήκα στη πρίζα με αυτό http://www.pmillett.com/push-pull_kt...driver_pcb.htm (πάντα σε stereo εκδοχή) το οποίο έχει σε τυπωμένο το κύκλωμα οδήγησης και είναι αρκετά απλό το υπόλοιπο στάδιο επίσης θα μπορούσα να του προσθέσω κι άλλες λυχνίες στο κύκλωμα τελικής ενίσχυσης έτσι ώστε να ταιριάξουν οι εξόδου που υπάρχουν αλλά δεν το βλέπω να κάθεται με τίποτα στον συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοσίας.



> Οχι ρε φίλε μια χαρά. Αμα θες να το ψάξω λιγο. Μόνο πρόσεχε! ΔΕΝ θα είναι το σχεδιο του Ελεκτορ που έχουν φτιαξει όοολοι!

----------


## Costis Ni

Βρές λοιπόν το Vin/Vout των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου όπως σου είπαν οι προηγούμανοι να ξέρουμε τί μπορούμε να ταιριάξουμε.

----------


## giaspyr

Οι μετρήσεις των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου έγιναν και τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά: Vin=231.2V  Vout=16,02V επομένως Vin/Vout=14,43196 οπότε η αναλογία μετασχηματισμού αντίστασης είναι 14,43196*14,43196=208,2814694 το οποίο πολλαπλασιαζόμενο με 8Ω μας δίνει 1666,25Ω !!! Πολύ μικρή δεν είναι ή κάνω λάθος???

----------


## giaspyr

> Βρές λοιπόν το Vin/Vout των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου όπως σου είπαν οι προηγούμανοι να ξέρουμε τί μπορούμε να ταιριάξουμε.



Οι μετρήσεις των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου έγιναν και τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά: Vin=231.2V  Vout=16,02V επομένως Vin/Vout=14,43196 επομένως η αναλογία μετασχηματισμού αντίστασης είναι 14,43196*14,43196=208,2814694 το οποίο πολλαπλασιαζόμενο με 8Ω μας δίνει 1666,25Ω !!! Πολύ μικρή δεν είναι ή κάνω λάθος???

----------


## Costis Ni

Αυτά από τη μεσαία ληψη του πρωτεύοντος ή ολόκληρο το τύλιγμα; 
Αν είναι από ολόκληρο (από άνοδο σε άνοδο) μάλλον είναι για PL504/PL509, μπλιάχ...

----------


## ikaros1978

Φιλε Γιαννη δεν εχεις καποιον φιλο,γνωστο να σου δανεισει ενα z-meter  να μετρησεις την συνθετη αντισταση τα τελειωνεις και να σαι σιγουρος 100%?

----------


## giaspyr

Σύμφωνα με το site της Hammond πρέπει να πάω για push-pull parallel με τις εξής λυχνίες: 6L6GC, 5881, EL34, 6550B, KT88 4 έως 6 ανά κανάλι??? και για 120W+


*Suggested Tube Types:*  *Cat. No.* 
 *Audio Watts (RMS)* 
 *Primary
 Impedance* 
 *Operation*
 *Tube Types* 

 *1608*
 10
 8,000  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 6AQ5, 6V6, 6BQ5, EL84, SV83

 *1609*
 10
 10,000  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 6AQ5, 6V6, 6BQ5, EL84, SV83

 *1615*
 15
 5,000  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 2A3, 6A3, 6AQ5, 6B4G, 6L6, 6V6

 *1620*
 20
 6,600  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 6AQ5, 6L6, 6V6

 *1650F*
 25
 7,600  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 6V6, 807, 5881, EL34

 *1645*
 30
 5,000  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 6V6, 807, 5881, EL34

 *1650H*
 40
 6,600  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 807, 5881, EL34

 *1650K*
 50
 3,400  ct
Push-Pull Par. (4 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 807, 5881, EL34, 6146B, 6550B

 *1650N*
 60
 4,300  ct
Push-Pull Par. (2 or 4 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 807, 5881, EL34, 6146B, 6550B, KT88

 *1650P*
 60
 6,600  ct
Push-Pull (2 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 807, 5881, EL34, 6146B, 6550B, KT88

 *1650R*
 100
 5,000  ct
Push-Pull Par. (2 or 4 Tubes)
 807, 5881, EL34, 6146B, 6550B, KT88

 *1650T*
 120
 1,900  ct
Push-Pull Par. (4 or 6 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 5881, EL34, 6550B, KT88

 *1650W*
 280
 1,900  ct
Push-Pull Par. (6 or 8 Tubes)
 6L6GC, 5881, EL34, 6550B, KT88



*Notes:* *The above examples  of possible combinations are to help you narrow down the choices of transformers  for your favorite tube types. How you operate the tubes (push-pull, push-pull  parallel, ultra-linear, class, B+, bias, operating points, etc.) will change optimum  plate to plate load impedance. Only a few of the most popular tubes are shown.  As more tubes become available we will add them to the list. 
 A tube manual  or tube manufacturer's technical data sheets should be consulted first, before  making a decision on a proper output transformer.*

----------


## giaspyr

Παιδιά οι μετρήσεις είναι σωστές έγιναν 3 φορές με ψηφιακό επαγγελματικό πολύμετρο, τωρα για το z meter θα το ψάξω.

----------


## ikaros1978

4 εως 6 λαμπες??? με 200mA λιγο δυσκολο! Το  κohm που βρηκες ειναι απο τα δυο ακρα η μεταξυ ενος ακρου και μεσαιας ληψης?

----------


## Costis Ni

Μια χαρά είναι η μέτρηση λοιπόν, τι Ζ μετερ, ακόμα και ο Τζόουνς έτσι τα μετράει. . Και όπως έιπες ισως θα ήταν για παράλληλες πους πουλ, ΑΛΛΑ θα πρέπει να αντέχουν τα αμπέρ που θα περάσουν (το ρεύμα ηρεμίας) . Aν ο τροφοδοσίας δίνει 200mA, και ήταν σετάκι, χλωμό. Αυτό δεν μετριεται εύκολα. Γι αυτό λέω PL504.

----------


## giaspyr

> 4 εως 6 λαμπες??? με 200mA λιγο δυσκολο! Το  κohm που βρηκες ειναι απο τα δυο ακρα η μεταξυ ενος ακρου και μεσαιας ληψης?



Είναι στα άκρα οι μετρήσεις, σε ολόκληρο το πρωτεύον.

----------


## giaspyr

Κι εγώ δε βλέπω τα ρεύματα να φτάνουν με τίποτε οπότε μάλλον επιβεβαιώνεται ο φόβος μου ότι από μ@κ@κία παραγγέλθηκε ο τροφοδοσίας για ένα κανάλι!!!

----------


## ikaros1978

Μαλιστα.ειναι πολυ μικρη αντισταση για τις περισσοτερες λαμπες....μονο σε παραλληλο push pull τοσο χαμηλη αντισταση...κατι θα βρουμε ομως......

----------


## giaspyr

Επόμενη σκέψη και ακούω προτάσεις, άλλος ένας ίδιος τροφοδοσίας για κατασκευή μονομπλόκ ή ένας καινούριος τροφοδοσίας???? και πάνω σε ποιό σχέδιο???? Ναι το σχέδιο ήταν για push-pull parallel με τις EL34.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Επόμενη σκέψη και ακούω προτάσεις, άλλος ένας τροφοδοσίας για κατασκευή μονομπλόκ ή ένας καινούριος τροφοδοσίας???? και πάνω σε ποιό σχέδιο????



Ψηφίζω το Α, για να μη σου φεύγει η μέση όταν τα σηκώνεις. Αλλά με τόσα λίγα ΩΜ, τι;

----------


## ikaros1978

το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις με μια πρωτη σκεψη ειναι να βρουμε μια λαμπα μικρη σχετικα (6l6 πχ ) και να την κανουμε παραλληλο Push pull. ΑΛλα απ την αλλη εκει που το προβλημα παει να λυθει εχουμε προβλημα στο οτι ειναι μεγαλη η υψηλη σου (450vdc και 520vdc).Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα η δουλεια......συνεχιζεται το ψαξιμο

----------


## giaspyr

> Ψηφίζω το Α, για να μη σου φεύγει η μέση όταν τα σηκώνεις. Αλλά με τόσα λίγα ΩΜ, τι;



Καλά τόσα λάθη μαζεμένα είχαν γίνει??? δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, πάντως σίγουρα ήταν με τις EL34.

----------


## giaspyr

> το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις με μια πρωτη σκεψη ειναι να βρουμε μια λαμπα μικρη σχετικα (6l6 πχ ) και να την κανουμε παραλληλο Push pull. ΑΛλα απ την αλλη εκει που το προβλημα παει να λυθει εχουμε προβλημα στο οτι ειναι μεγαλη η υψηλη σου (450vdc και 520vdc).Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα η δουλεια......συνεχιζεται το ψαξιμο



Ξαναδίνω σωστά τα στοιχεία του τροφοδοσίας γιατί κάτι ήταν λάθος γραμμένο στα αρχικά (τον έχω μπροστά μου) οπότε ισχύουν αυτά
Ο μετασχηματιστής δίνει τα εξής ρεύματα: 
sec 1: 400V/0.4A
                                                         sec 2: 350V/0.2A
                                                         sec 3: 70V/0,1A
                                                         sec 4: 2x3.15V/7A
                                                         sec 5: 2x3.15V/7A

----------


## Costis Ni

Τώρα φαινεται πιο καλα. Αλλά σε βλέπω για αλλαγή στους εξοδου. Μήπως αυτός που τα φτιαξε μπορεί να τους ξανατυλίξει;

----------


## ikaros1978

400 mA ειναι πολυ καλυτερα για push pull με el34.Δεν ξερω...αλλα το μονο που μπορω να φανταστω ειναι οτι η αντισταση δεν ειναι αυτη που μετρας η σωστη.Παλι για το z-meter θα προτεινω.Γιατι αν δεν ειναι τοσο και ειναι καμμια 4Κohm τοτε εισαι αρχηγος.

----------


## giaspyr

> Τώρα φαινεται πιο καλα. Αλλά σε βλέπω για αλλαγή στους εξοδου. Μήπως αυτός που τα φτιαξε μπορεί να τους ξανατυλίξει;



Αυτός που τους τύλιξε μπορεί και να μη ζεί πιά δεν ξέρω είχαν γίνει το 1998 σε κάποιον Αντωνίου στην Αθήνα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ε ΟΚ, δε τρέχει τίποτα μόνο λεφτά είναι.

Κι αφού πας για εξόδου, πάρε και τσόκ εξομάλυνσης για το τροφοδοτικο / τροφοδοτικά, βοηθάνε πολύ.

----------


## giaspyr

Άντε πές ότι πάμε για άλλους εξόδου πάνω σε ποιό σχέδιο γιατί αυτό μάλλον το ξεχνάω σε stereo έτσι δεν είναι?
http://www.pmillett.com/push-pull_kt...driver_pcb.htm

----------


## Costis Ni

Γενικά αυτός ο κυριούλης είναι σοβαρός. Από όλα αυτά, θα πρότεινα ΚΤ77 σε τρίοδο. Και δεν βάζεις ανόρθωση με λυχνία. Και χωρίς μετασχηματιστές εισόδου. 
Δεν το έχω δει λεπτομερώς, αλλά αυτόν τον εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## Costis Ni

ΩΩΩΩπ λαθος. Αυτό το σχέδιο την αναστροφή φάσης την κάνει με το μετασχηματισατή εισόδου. Κι είναι ακριβούτσικα τα άτιμα αυτά μετασχηματιστάκια....

----------


## ikaros1978

αυτο δεν κανει προσαρμογη στην εισοδο..splitter einai....και καλο ειναι να το αποφυγεις.......

----------


## ikaros1978

α με προλαβες!  :Smile: 

παντως γενικα με αυτον τον μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας που εχεις μπορεις να κανεις παααααααρα πολλα σχεδια.Πρεπει οποτε σε πρωτη φαση να μας πεις τι θελεις περιπου,ποσα watt περιπου, ποσο θα ειναι το budget...και γενικες πληροφοριες

----------


## giaspyr

Κοίτα θα ήθελα μια απλή όσο πιο ποιοτική γίνεται κατασκευή γιατί δεν έχω εμπειρία μεγάλη και θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια, εφόσον θα προχωρήσει σιγά σιγά το μπάτζετ δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε λογικά όμως πλαίσια ας πούμε να μου κοστίσει χωρίς σασί και έξτρα 400-500 ευρώ, όσο για τα watt νομίζω δεν χρειάζομαι πάνω από 50 κι αυτά πολλά μάλλον είναι, έτσι κι αλλιώς τον θέλω για χρήση με πικάπ και ακρόαση βινυλίων περισσότερο. 



> α με προλαβες! 
> 
> παντως γενικα με αυτον τον μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας που εχεις μπορεις να κανεις παααααααρα πολλα σχεδια.Πρεπει οποτε σε πρωτη φαση να μας πεις τι θελεις περιπου,ποσα watt περιπου, ποσο θα ειναι το budget...και γενικες πληροφοριες

----------


## giaspyr

Τα μηχανήματα που ήδη έχω είναι τα εξής: 
πικάπ thorens TD145 MKII
                                                          Προενισχυτής Magnum MP330
                                                          Τελικός Nad THX216
                                                          cd player Sony XA20ES
                                                          Hχεία Audio Spectrum Xanadu

----------


## kentar

Γιάννη πόσα Ωμ , και τι ευαισθησία έχουν τα ηχεία σου ;

----------


## giaspyr

> Γιάννη πόσα Ωμ , και τι ευαισθησία έχουν τα ηχεία σου ;



 Είναι στα 8Ω δεν θυμάμαι ευαισθησία απλά ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο ηχείο και θέλει πολύ ρεύμα, ψάχνω τώρα να δω μήπως βρώ specs στο internet. Παραθέτω αυτό από κάποιο forum: 
"Τον Creek δεν τον έχω ακούσει δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη.
Μεταξύ Cambridge Audio και Advance που τούς έχω ακούσει και τους δύο  εκτενώς μπορώ να σού πώ μετά βεβαιότητος Advance. Διότι τον ΜΑΡ305 τον  έχω ακούσει να οδηγεί τα Audio Spectrum Xanadu με μεγάλη άνεση και πολύ  καλό έλεγχο του χαμηλού. Ως γνωστόν ενισχυτής που μπορεί να οδηγήσει τα  Xanadu μπορεί να οδηγήσει τα πάντα, διότι τα Xanadu με το ρεύμα που  θέλουν έχουν καταπιεί αμάσητους πάμπολλους ενισχυτές που θεωρούνταν  καλοί μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή."

----------


## kentar

Αν είναι δύσκολο φορτίο , κατω απο 88 db θα χρειαστεις τουλαχιστον ΕL34,KT88 και αντίστοιχες σε Watt και μάλιστα όχι σε τριοδική λειτουργία γιατι θα χάσεις πολύτιμη ισχύ .Καλύτερα βρες κύκλωμα σε ultralinear συνδεσμολογία.Σε ποιότητα είναι πιο κοντα σε τριοδική , και σε ισχύ πιο κοντά σε πενταοδική λειτουργία.

----------


## giaspyr

> Αν είναι δύσκολο φορτίο , κατω απο 88 db θα χρειαστεις τουλαχιστον ΕL34,KT88 και αντίστοιχες σε Watt και μάλιστα όχι σε τριοδική λειτουργία γιατι θα χάσεις πολύτιμη ισχύ .Καλύτερα βρες κύκλωμα σε ultralinear συνδεσμολογία.Σε ποιότητα είναι πιο κοντα σε τριοδική , και σε ισχύ πιο κοντά σε πενταοδική λειτουργία.



Τα βρήκα είναι 90db

----------


## ikaros1978

πολυ σωστα στα λεει ο Γιωργος...και με τα 90db  σου θα εισαι αρχηγος!

----------


## giaspyr

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο περιμένω τώρα κι από τα άλλα παιδιά προτάσεις για σχέδια κάποιου τελικού που να μου κάνει και να τα συζητήσουμε. Το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να πάω για EL34 ή KT88.

----------


## kentar

Αν μπορεις δωσε όσα χαρακτηριστικά του ηχείου έχεις.

----------


## giaspyr

Χαίρομαι που κάπου καταλήγουμε σιγά σιγά, άντε να γίνουν και συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις με σχέδια να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## ikaros1978

Γιαννη πες μας λιγο, εχεις λαμπες ηδη στην κατοχη σου? η σε οτι σχεδιο κατασταλαξεις θα τις παρεις τοτε?

----------


## giaspyr

Γράψε λάθος 87db είναι η ευαισθησία τους

----------


## giaspyr

Έχω EL84 και 12AX7 αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται ήδη σε έναν ενισχυτή κιθάρας αν εννοείς ρεζέρβα όχι.
Ναί πρώτα θα βρούμε σχέδιο και μετά θα αγοραστούν.

----------


## ikaros1978

87 δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο....οποτε βαζουμε και την ισχυ στα απαιτουμενα προσοντα

----------


## giaspyr

> 87 δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο....οποτε βαζουμε και την ισχυ στα απαιτουμενα προσοντα



Είπαμε είναι λιγάκι δύσκολα... και είναι 160W στα 8Ω

----------


## Costis Ni

KT88 το λιγότερο χρειάζεσαι! Υπάρχουν πολλές μάρκες απο σχετικά φτηνές μέχρι πολυ ακριβές. Θα επιμεινω όμως στην τριοδική σύνδεση, για χαμηλή εμπέδηση εξόδου, γιατί έχεις και δύσκολα ηχεία. Για τον ιδιο  λόγο και στην τάξη Α. Χανεις 3-4 dB σε ένταση, αλλά κερδίζεις σε ποιότητα. Η 6550, αν σ αρέσει περισσότερο το λούκ, αντιστοιχες είναι.

----------


## spirakos

Κωστα αν παιξει τριοδικα θα χασει τα μιση ισχυ τα 3 db που ειπες. Πιστευω λογω αναισθητων ηχειων θα ειναι πρακτικοτερο αν δουλεψει τουλαχιστον ultralinear
Ετσι και αλλιως οτι τεχνασμα και να κανεις στη πεντοδο ή στη τετροδο ποτε δε θα βγαλει τον ηχο της τριοδου 
Οσο για το Ζout γιαυτο υπαρχουν οι μετ/στες εξοδου και η ολικη αρνητικη αναδραση

----------


## Costis Ni

Μέχρι και τριοδική σύνδεση μαζί με ανάδραση θα έλεγα.
Τα 3 dB δε είναι διαφορά αν δεν ακούς στο "τέρμα". Εχω κάνει τη δοκιμμή αυτή, στο δικό μου. Η ικανότητα οδήγησης κι η ποιότητα που κερδίζεις είναι σημαντικότερη.

----------


## giaspyr

Κύριοι καλημέρα σας, οι KT88 μου αρέσουν πολύ οπτικά, έχω διαβάσει ότι κι ο ήχος τους είναι πολύ καλός κάπου εχθές πήρε το μάτι μου και μια κατασκευή στο forum του συμφορουμίτη Σαρακηνού με την οποία έμεινα κατάπληκτος, βέβαια έλεγε ότι τότε που έγινε το 2007 του κόστισε περί τα 1000 ευρώ, άσε που από τις φωτογραφίες που είδα μου φάνηκε κάπως δύσκολη. Τι να πώ... περιμένω από εσάς βοήθεια.

----------


## kentar

Τίποτα δεν αποκλείει την δυνατότητα  η συνδεσμολογία ultralinear να  μπορεί να γινει τριοδική με ένα διακόπτη.
Ας καταλήξει στους μετασχηματιστες εξόδου , που καλο ειναι να έχουν ultralinear taps και μπορει
να δουλεψει τον ενισχυτη και σε τριοδικη λειτουργια.
Οι KT88 σε τριοδική λειτουργία δεν μπορούν να δώσουν πανω απο 20 Watt (35-40 watt ultralinear).
Θα συμφωνήσω και με την εφαρμογή ολικής αρνητικής αναδρασης .Κρίνω ότι είναι απαραίτητη.

----------


## kentar

Ρίξε μια ματιά στον ενισχυτή του Θάνου
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43424

----------


## giaspyr

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στον ενισχυτή του Θάνου
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43424



Τον έχω δεί Γιώργο κι αυτόν πολύ καλή κατασκευή, κάνει όμως ο μετασχηματιστής που έχω στο τροφοδοτικό του πρέπει να κοιτάμε κι αυτό.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στον ενισχυτή του Θάνου
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43424



καλό φαίνεται αυτο. Ισως θα ταίριαζα ECC88 ή 6n1P στη θέση της ECC82. Αλλα γενικά μια χαρά δείχνει, είναι κι εύκολο.
Ο μετασχηματιστής σου έχει περισσότερα βόλτ, θα αλλ'αξουμε λιγο το σημείο λειτουργίας κι ΟΚ

----------


## Costis Ni

http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/audio/kt88_4.htm

Από την GEC που σχεδίασε τις ΚΤ88ι ένα σχέδιο με 500 Volt τροφοδοσία. Είναι με τις 6SN7 , που όλοι λένε τα καλύτερα λόγια. Το σχηματικό θέλει λίγο συμμάζεμα για να ταιριάζει με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, αλλά γενικά είναι πολύ αξιόλογο. Δες τα και πές μας!

----------


## giaspyr

Αρκετά απλό μου φαίνεται Κώστα κι αυτό (εννοείται αυτό είναι καλό), δε νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα, είναι δοκιμασμένο όμως κι όταν λές "συμμάζεμα" τι εννοείς? Έχει βλέπω και πολύ απλό τροφοδοτικό. Επίσης λάβετε όλοι υπόψιν σας ότι θα είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή point to point και όσο νάναι θα χρειαστώ κάποια βοήθεια. Μέχρι τ΄ωρα η εμπειρία μου είναι μόνο με τυπωμένα και διάφορες modifications σε έναν λαμπάτο ενισχυτή κιθάρας που έχω αλλά κι αυτές οι παρεμβάσεις στον λαμπάτο έγιναν βήμα βήμα κι αφού είχα βρεί στο internet ακριβώς ποιά υλικά να αντικαταστήσω και τι ακριβώς να κάνω.

----------


## Costis Ni

E, εκείνη την εποχή δεν είχαν εξελιχθεί οι πθκνωτές, γι αυτό θα δεις πυκνωτές 8 μικρο στην τροφοδοσία!
Και οι πηγές σήματος ήταν πιό χαμηλές, και είχαν και ηψηλή αντίσταση εξόδου. 
Επίσης, έχει κλυκλωματακι "ζόμπελ" για τους μετασχηματιστές της εποχής. Δε χρειάζεται πια. 
Και η ανόρθωση είναι με λυχνία. Σήμερα έχουμε ωραιότατες διόδους υψηλής τάσης /εντασης.
Ανα σ ενδιαφέρει να στο φτιάζω στο Potoshop Να τα δεις

----------


## giaspyr

Κώστα φυσικά και με ενδιαφέρει κι ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια που κάνεις να βοηθήσεις. Το "ζόμπελ" δεν το καταννοώ αλλά αφού δεν θα χρειαστεί δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία. Αν δε σου είναι πρόβλημα κι επίσης δεν είναι χρονοβόρο ναι κάνε μια προσπάθεια να το εκσυγχρονίσεις. Πάντως γενικά θαυμάζω τις γνώσεις σας εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Costis Ni

1η έκδοση. Δεν έχω βάλει τις τάσεις για τα νήματα, δείχνω μόνο τη γενική ιδέα.

----------


## giaspyr

Ντρέπομαι που το ρωτάω, σίγουρα είναι ερώτηση αδαή αλλά είμαι, δεν έχω καταλάβει σε όλα τα κυκλώματα με λυχνίες γιατί τις προενισχύτριες τις δείχνουν πάντα 2 κομμάτια; Επίσης γνωρίζοντας ότι το κόστος θα ανέβει αρκετά έχω επαρκή ρεύματα για να μπούν άλλες 2KT88 ανά κανάλι και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το στάδιο οδήγησης και η προενίσχυση μένουν ίδια ή αλλάζουν και πρέπει να προστεθεί κι άλλη 6SN7. Επίσης κάτι άλλο στην κατασκευή του Σαρακηνού η βίδα "σταυρός" τι ρόλο παίζει; είναι όλες οι γειώσεις μαζί;

----------


## giaspyr

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στον ενισχυτή του Θάνου http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43424



  Γιώργο τι γνώμη έχει κι εσύ για το σχηματικό που έστειλε ο Κώστας;

----------


## giaspyr

> 1η έκδοση. Δεν έχω βάλει τις τάσεις για τα νήματα, δείχνω μόνο τη γενική ιδέα.



Μου αρέσει γιατί το βλέπω αρκετά απλό έτσι ώστε να μπορέσω να το υλοποιήσω κι από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω στους λαμπάτους το απλό είναι και καλό τις περισσότερες φορές. Είναι σε τριοδική λειτουργία κι όχι ultra linear έτσι;

----------


## kentar

Ultralinear είναι .
Γιάννη καλύτερα ''ξέχνα'' τον μετασχηματιστη που έχεις η χρησιμοποιησε τον μόνο για νήματα και αρνητική τάση για την πόλωση,
καί παρε αλλον ένα για την υψηλή.Οι τάσεις που έχει σε δεσμευουν στο σχεδιο που θα υλοποιησεις.
Δεν αξιζει τον κόπο για 50-60 ευρω να πάς σε κάτι μη δοκιμασμένο και με αμφίβολη επιτυχία.
Εκτός αν θες να πειραματιστείς ,οποτε οκ....

----------


## kentar

> Ντρέπομαι που το ρωτάω, σίγουρα είναι ερώτηση αδαή αλλά είμαι, δεν έχω καταλάβει σε όλα τα κυκλώματα με λυχνίες γιατί τις προενισχύτριες τις δείχνουν πάντα 2 κομμάτια; Επίσης γνωρίζοντας ότι το κόστος θα ανέβει αρκετά έχω επαρκή ρεύματα για να μπούν άλλες 2KT88 ανά κανάλι και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το στάδιο οδήγησης και η προενίσχυση μένουν ίδια ή αλλάζουν και πρέπει να προστεθεί κι άλλη 6SN7. Επίσης κάτι άλλο στην κατασκευή του Σαρακηνού η βίδα "σταυρός" τι ρόλο παίζει; είναι όλες οι γειώσεις μαζί;



Να μην ντρέπεσαι για τίποτα.
Οι προενισχύτριες που βλεπεις σε δυο κομμάτια είναι διπλοτρίοδες (2 λυχνίες σε ένα γυάλινο κέλυφος).
Αν θες την αποψη μου και για δυο ανα κανάλι είναι οριακό το ρευμα που μπορει να σου αποδώσει ο μετασχηματιστής σου.
Δεν χρειάζεται να προστεθεί κι αλλη λυχνία σε περίπτωση που θες 4ΧΚΤ88 ανα κανάλι ισως καποιες αλλαγες στα παθητικά στοιχεία.
Ο ''σταυρός'' είναι γείωση αστέρoς , τεχνική γείωσης κυρίως για κατασκευές hardwire.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ναι είναι συνδεση ultralinear, αλλά γίνεται έυκολα και τριοδική, με ένα διπλό διακόπτη σε κάθε κανάλι, για να ακουσεις και τη διαφορά. Ο μετασχηματιστής ρεύματος που έχεις ήδη φτάνει για ένα κανάλι, δηλαδή για να γίνει μονομπλόκ. Γνώμη μου είναι επίσης οτι καλύτερα θα ακούγεται με 2ΧΚΤ88 ανα κανάλι. (λόγω της χωρητικότητας εισόδου). Επίσης είναι και τάξη Α.

Κατα τα άλλα όπως τα είπε ο Γιώργος.

----------


## kentar

> Γιώργο τι γνώμη έχει κι εσύ για το σχηματικό που έστειλε ο Κώστας;



Ενισχυτής τύπου Williamson.
Χρειάζεται επεμβάσεις.Οι 22mF/450  πρέπει να γίνουν 100/450 και θέλουν και απο εναν .1  ή .22 αποζευξης δίπλα τους.
Στη θέση του 220/450 ηλεκτρολυτικου στον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου 
 ενας 470nF 'γρηγορος'.Σταθεροποιημενο dc στα νηματα των προενισχυτριων και σταθεροποιηση στην υψηλή των προενισχυτριών.
Αν γινουν αυτά ενδεχομένως να μη χρειάζεται το choke εξομάλυνσης.
Ισως χρειάζεται και επέμβαση για ισορροπία στην τάση ανόδων της δευτερης 6sn7.(Ενα ποτενσιόμετρο ενδεχομένως).
Κωστα τι λές;

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ενισχυτής τύπου Williamson.
> Χρειάζεται επεμβάσεις.
> Οι 22mF/450  πρέπει να γίνουν 100/450 και θέλουν και απο εναν αποζευξης δίπλα τους.
> Στη θέση του 220/450 ηλεκτρολυτικου στον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου , ενας 470nF 'γρηγορος'.
> Σταθεροποιημενο dc στα νηματα των προενισχυτριων και σταθεροποιηση στην υψηλή των προενισχυτριών.
> Αν γινουν αυτά ενδεχομένως να μη χρειάζεται το choke εξομάλυνσης.
> Ισως χρειάζεται και επέμβαση για ισορροπία στην τάση ανόδων της δευτερης 6sn7.(Ενα ποτενσιόμετρο ενδεχομένως).
> Κωστα τι λές;



Δεν είναι τελικό, καποιες λεπτομέρειες θέλουν λίγο ψάξιμο ακόμα. Όπως πχ στις εξόδου οι πυκνωτές να γίνουν 220 μικρο.
Καλά, οι περισσότεροι μοιάζουν με Williamson,δε λέει κάτι αυτό!
Οι 22mF/450 μια χαρά είναι , ακόμα και με την 4,5ΚΩ η αποσύζευξη -3 db  είναι ατους 1,2 κύκλους. Μπορέι να μπει και  .1  ή 22 δίιπλα τους. To ίδιο και στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς του τροφοδοτικού.
Τάσεις νημάτων καλο είναι να είναι DC, αλλά είναι προκαταρκτικό το σχέδιο και δεν έχει τιποτα από αυτά ακόμα.
Σταθεροποιηση στην υψηλή των προενισχυτριών, είναι λίγο υπερβολικό. εντάξει άμα αρχίσουμε τετοια αρχίζει και χάνεται η απλότητα.
Το choke εξομάλυνσης είναι απλό, όχι πολυ ακριβό και βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Θα το κράταγα.
Σε τέτοιο αναστροφέα φάσης πού να μπεί ποτενσιόμετρο, οέο; Δεν είναι  Long Tail! Είναι το απλό και αποτελεσματικό concertina.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, αν ενδιαφέρει θα το ξανακοιτάξω.

----------


## kentar

Κώστα ο αναστροφέας φάσης είναι  η δευτερη τρίοδη της πρώτης 6sn7 split load με 2 ιδιες αντιστάσεις στην άνοδο και στην καθοδο.
Δεν επεμβαίνουμε εκει.Επεμβαίνουμε στις ανόδους της δευτερης 6sn7(buffer) 
(oeo) :Smile:

----------


## Costis Ni

Αν ναι , δίκιο έχεις! Αλλά εκεί θέλει ποτενσιόμετρο ισχύος (σύρματος). Εχω δεί μεχρι 10κΩ τετοια. θα ταιριάζει.

----------


## kentar

Δεν χρειαζεται να είναι ισχύος.Απλα η μια απο τις δυο 33κ γινεται 68κ και παραλληλα της μπαινει ενα τριμμερ 100κ.
Με αυτο το τρίμμερ εξασφαλίζουμε το ac balance .

----------


## p.gabr

ειναι σωστο αυτο που γραφει ο γιωργος

η δικη μου προταση ειναι ως εξης λιγο διαφορετικη
βελτιωση.jpg

η μια 33κωμ να γινει 40 και να προστεθει μια 100κ συν 250κ ποτεσιομετρο πλακετας 10 στροφων
αυτο θα μας δοσει την δυνατοτητα να εχουμε μεταβολη στην αντισταση ανοδου απο 27κ εως 35 κ

την βελτιωση αυτην εγω την θεωρω σημαντικη

και να εξηγησω ξανα κατι 
το σχεδιο αυτο το υπολογιζω εγω γυρω στο 1960 τοτε δεν υπηρχε λογος να γινουν ολα αυτα γιατι. και να τα προσθεταν ηταν αδυνατη η ρυθμιση γιατι δεν υπηρχαν τα οργανα 
η ρυθμιση γινοταν με αλλαγες λυχνιων που υπηρχε πληθωρα προσπαθωντας να ισοσταθμισουν  τα δυο σηματα εισοδου στις λυχνιες εξοδου 
η ταση αυτη ηταν περιπου 26 βολτ ac +-2 διαφορα

τωρα ομως εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να τα βελτιονουμε οπως και αλλες φορες εχω αναφερει

----------


## giaspyr

Λοιπόν μετά από αρκετή σκέψη αρχίζω να συνειδητοποιώ ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να ξεχάσω εντελώς τους μετασχηματιστές που έχω (κρίμα τα χρήματα 42000 ελληνικές δραχμές είχαν κοστίσει το 1998 καθώς δεν γίνεται να ρισκάρω ολόκληρη κατασκευή σε κάτι εξαρχής στραβό με τον κίνδυνο να κλάψω και για άλλα χρήματα στη συνέχεια. Οπότε επειδή αρκετά σας κούρασα κι εσάς ξεκινάμε κάτι από το μηδέν κι ας αργήσω κάπως περισσότερο να την ολοκληρώσω μια και θα αγοραστούν τμηματικά τα υλικά. Πάμε λοιπόν να καταλήξουμε μαζί σε ένα σχηματικό όσο γίνεται στα μέτρα μου. Σίγουρα θέλω να είναι στέρεο κι όχι μονομπλόκ κι αρκετά καλό για να μπορεί να οδηγήσει τα δύσκολα Xanadu, επίσης προτιμώ να είναι κάτι με αυτοπόλωση για να μην χρειάζονται συνεχείς ρυθμίσεις του bias.

----------


## Costis Ni

Μα Γιαννη μου, έχει αυτοπόλωση! Γι' αυτό το πρότεινα βρε!   :Smile:   Αν τους κάνεις μονομπλόκ, θα χρησιμοποιησεις και το μετασχηματιστή σου, και δε θα σου φεύγει κι η μεση. Σκέψου το.

Λοιπόν, καλή με τη ρυθμιση, όμως και παλι το τριμερ πρέπει να ναι σύρματος, γιατί οταν περναει συνεχές μεσα απο τα απλά, σε λιγο καιρό χαλάνε και κάνουν σκραααττς σκρουυυτς.

----------


## giaspyr

> Μα Γιαννη μου, έχει αυτοπόλωση! Γι' αυτό το πρότεινα βρε!    Αν τους κάνεις μονομπλόκ, θα χρησιμοποιησεις και το μετασχηματιστή σου, και δε θα σου φεύγει κι η μεση. Σκέψου το.
> 
> Λοιπόν, καλή με τη ρυθμιση, όμως και παλι το τριμερ πρέπει να ναι σύρματος, γιατί οταν περναει συνεχές μεσα απο τα απλά, σε λιγο καιρό χαλάνε και κάνουν σκραααττς σκρουυυτς.



Κώστα συμφωνώ να το προχωρήσουμε το συγκεκριμένο, θα το σκεφτώ για το μονομπλόκ, δούλεψέ το αν θέλεις να το τελειοποιήσουμε και προχωράμε σιγά σιγά. Αφού καταλήξουμε στο σχηματικό κι αποφασίσω για μονομπλόκ ή στέρεο θα ήθελα να κάνουμε τη σχεδίαση του σασί κάτι που έχω τις γνώσεις και τη δυνατότητα να το κατασκευάσω εξολοκλήρου μόνος μου μέχρι να έρθουν τα πρώτα υλικά.

----------


## giaspyr

Ξέρεις τι φοβάμαι στο μονομπλόκ, θα αναγκαστώ να παραγγείλω πάλι μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας (μια και δεν θα υπάρχει του εμπορίου με τις ίδιες ακριβώς τιμές ρευμάτων) με το φόβο όπως είχε γίνει και με αυτόν να μου έρθει λίγο "διαφορετικός" με κάποια μικρή διαφορά στα ρεύματα εξόδου και να υπάρχει διαφορά από κανάλι σε κανάλι ή να αναγκαστώ να προσαρμόζω μετά το ένα κανάλι στα δεδομένα πάλι του καινούριου μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## giaspyr

Ξέρετε αν ψάξω καλά ίσως μπορέσω να βρώ και το σχηματικό του project εκείνου... αλλά άλλος ένας λόγος που το παράτησα ήταν όπως είπα και πρίν το ότι είχαν μικρές διαφορές τα ρεύματα στον τροφοδοσίας από αυτά που ζητούσε.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Ξέρετε αν ψάξω καλά ίσως μπορέσω να βρώ και το σχηματικό του project εκείνου... αλλά άλλος ένας λόγος που το παράτησα ήταν όπως είπα και πρίν το ότι είχαν μικρές διαφορές τα ρεύματα στον τροφοδοσίας από αυτά που ζητούσε.



Μην αγχωνεσαι με τις μικρές διαφορές! Κι αφού βλέπω οτι είσαι καλός στα μηχανικά , μπορείς και να μετατρέψεις και τους παλιούς εξόδου σε τσόκ. Δηλαδη να βγάλεις τους πυρήνες και να βάλεις τα Ε και τα Ι μαζί για να γίνει διάκενο. Το'χω κάνει μ επιτυχία.

----------


## giaspyr

> Μην αγχωνεσαι με τις μικρές διαφορές! Κι αφού βλέπω οτι είσαι καλός στα μηχανικά , μπορείς και να μετατρέψεις και τους παλιούς εξόδου σε τσόκ. Δηλαδη να βγάλεις τους πυρήνες και να βάλεις τα Ε και τα Ι μαζί για να γίνει διάκενο. Το'χω κάνει μ επιτυχία.



Αν μου εξηγήσεις τον τρόπο που μπορεί να γίνει ή αν υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ να το διαβάσω αναλυτικά μπορώ να το προσπαθήσω αλλά τα τσοκ δεν είναι αρκετά μικρότερα??? οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου που έχω είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο μέγεθος με τον τροφοδοσίας. Πάντως θα ψάξω κι αν βρώ το παλιό σχηματικό θα προσπαθήσω να το ανεβάσω αν και δεν έχω σκάνερ.

----------


## Costis Ni

Λινκ δεν έχει. Είναι λιγο χαρντκορ, αλλά γίνεται. Πρώτον, βουτας το μετασχηματηστή σε νίτρο (white spirit), να φυγει το βερνίκι, και προσπαθείς να τραβήξεις-ξεκολήσεις με σφυρί - κατσαβίδι μια στρώση του πυρήνα. (δυσκολο). Αν φύγει το πρώτο λαμάκι τα άλλα φέυγουν εύκολα. Λοιπόν αυτά είναι επάλληλα, δηλαση σε κάθε στρύση είναι το Ε και τι Ι ανποδα απ την προηγούμενη. Αν κοιτάξεις απο κοντά θα το δείς. όταν λοιπόν φύγουν όλα , τα ξαναβάζεις με ολα τα Ε στη σειρα και όλα τα Ι απένατι, και ανάμεσα βάζεις ένα χαρτί (για να γίνει το διάκενο). Μετά μπορέισ να το πας γαι βερνίκωμα, δε κάποιον που επισκευάζει πηνία. Οπτικά βγαίνει λιγο άσχημο αν δεν προσέξεις, αλλά τη δουλειά την κάνει μια χαρά. Το κόλπο μου το πε ενας  τεχνικος της Αμαραντ. Αμα θες να ανεβάσω και φωτο, έτσι έκανα μετατροπή ένα μετασχηματιστη απο push pull σε single ended.

Κατά τ άλλα, όσο πιό μεγάλο το τσόκ τόσο πιό μεγάλη αυτεπαγωγή, δηλαδή τόσο καλυτερo.

----------

p.gabr (04-12-11)

----------


## giaspyr

> Λινκ δεν έχει. Είναι λιγο χαρντκορ, αλλά γίνεται. Πρώτον, βουτας το μετασχηματηστή σε νίτρο (white spirit), να φυγει το βερνίκι, και προσπαθείς να τραβήξεις-ξεκολήσεις με σφυρί - κατσαβίδι μια στρώση του πυρήνα. (δυσκολο). Αν φύγει το πρώτο λαμάκι τα άλλα φέυγουν εύκολα. Λοιπόν αυτά είναι επάλληλα, δηλαση σε κάθε στρύση είναι το Ε και τι Ι ανποδα απ την προηγούμενη. Αν κοιτάξεις απο κοντά θα το δείς. όταν λοιπόν φύγουν όλα , τα ξαναβάζεις με ολα τα Ε στη σειρα και όλα τα Ι απένατι, και ανάμεσα βάζεις ένα χαρτί (για να γίνει το διάκενο). Μετά μπορέισ να το πας γαι βερνίκωμα, δε κάποιον που επισκευάζει πηνία. Οπτικά βγαίνει λιγο άσχημο αν δεν προσέξεις, αλλά τη δουλειά την κάνει μια χαρά. Το κόλπο μου το πε ενας  τεχνικος της Αμαραντ. Αμα θες να ανεβάσω και φωτο, έτσι έκανα μετατροπή ένα μετασχηματιστη απο push pull σε single ended.
> 
> 
> Κατά τ άλλα, όσο πιό μεγάλο το τσόκ τόσο πιό μεγάλη αυτεπαγωγή, δηλαδή τόσο καλυτερo.



Δεν ακούγεται δύσκολο, αν δω φωτό θα το καταλάβω καλύτερα νομίζω. Οπότε είτε μου τις στέλνεις με μειλ ή τις ανεβάζεις εδώ.

----------


## Costis Ni

Κανονικός μετασχηματιστής

IMG20111205_001.jpg

Μετασχηματιστής με διάκενο. Πρόσεξε οτι εχει κάποια κενά, μου στράβωσαν μερικά λαμάκια. Πρόσεξε το αυτό εσύ που είσαι πιό μάστορας. ΑΝ το είχα κάνει τσόκ αυτό μπορεί να έβγαζε βόμβο. Για τη χρήση που το θέλω δεν ενοχλεί.

IMG20111205_002.jpg

----------


## Costis Ni

...καιιιιιι εδώ και το σχηματικό με περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια! Άλλαξα κάποιους πυκνωτές και πρόσεξε και τις αντιστασεις στις καθόδους, γιατί τα "τουβλάκια" δε μ αρέσουν. Κι ακούω σχόλια.

----------


## giaspyr

> ...καιιιιιι εδώ και το σχηματικό με περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια! Άλλαξα κάποιους πυκνωτές και πρόσεξε και τις αντιστασεις στις καθόδους, γιατί τα "τουβλάκια" δε μ αρέσουν. Κι ακούω σχόλια.



Μπράβο κώστα, καλή δουλειά , να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο, χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο πρόγραμμα σχεδιασμού σχηματικών;
Όσο για τους μετασχηματιστές εχθές βρήκα ένα βίντεο στο youtube που δείχνει πώς γίνεται η αποδόμηση, αυτό που δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα και δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι πώς υπολογίζεις το τύλιγμα στο τσοκ, ρωτάω για να δώ πώς θα μετατρέψω τους εξόδου σε τσόκ. Επίσης έκανα τα πάντα άνω κάτω και κατάφερα να βρώ τα σχηματικά του παλιού ενισχυτή, δεν έχω σκάνερ αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες και να τα ανεβάσω για να τα δείτε από περιέργεια.
Ακόμα διάβασα κάπου ότι οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου για να είναι καλοί ποιοτικώς θα πρέπει το πάχος των ΕΙ να είναι μικρότερο ή ίσο με 0.25χιλ. πράγμα που στους δικούς μου δεν ισχύει όπου τα ΕΙ είναι 0.5χιλ.

----------


## spirakos

Γιαννη χαθηκα με 10 σελιδες απαντησεις
Μηπως μπορεις να συνοψισεις τα δεδομενα και τα ζητουμενα? Τι εχεις και τι ζητας?
Αν μπορεις λεπτομερως σε ενα ποστ, ισως μπορω να βοηθησω, ευχαριστω

Να πω τη γνωμη μου για το τσοκ πως αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να το χρησιμοποιησεις τσαμπα δουλεια, εκτος και αν το κανεις για τη χαρα της δημιουργιας, αλλιως καντο μετασχηματιστη με δευτερευοντα τυλιγματα της αρεσκειας σου ετσι για την εμπειρια

----------


## giaspyr

> Γιαννη χαθηκα με 10 σελιδες απαντησεις
> Μηπως μπορεις να συνοψισεις τα δεδομενα και τα ζητουμενα? Τι εχεις και τι ζητας?
> Αν μπορεις λεπτομερως σε ενα ποστ, ισως μπορω να βοηθησω, ευχαριστω
> 
> Να πω τη γνωμη μου για το τσοκ πως αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να το χρησιμοποιησεις τσαμπα δουλεια, εκτος και αν το κανεις για τη χαρα της δημιουργιας, αλλιως καντο μετασχηματιστη με δευτερευοντα τυλιγματα της αρεσκειας σου ετσι για την εμπειρια



Γειά σου Σπυράκο, έχεις δίκιο γίνεται ένας ψιλοχαμός εδώ μέσα. Λοιπόν λόγω της ακαταλληλότητας των εξόδου αποφάσισα να μην τους χρησιμοποιήσω κι απλά ο Κώστας πρότεινε την κατασκευή του παραπάνω σχηματικού που είναι σε τάξη Α με ΚΤ88 και να χρησιμοποιήσω τον τροφοδοσίας που ήδη υπάρχει φτιάχνοντας άλλον ένα έτσι ώστε να γίνει μονομπλόκ όλη η κατασκευή. Απλά συζητάμε το ενδεχόμενο οι εξόδου να μετατραπούν σε τσοκ έτσι για να μην πάνε ενταλώς χαμένοι. Όποια βοήθεια από μέρους σου καλοδεχούμενη.

----------


## spirakos

Μπορεις να γραψεις παλι τα χαρακτηριστικα των εξοδου (R a-a, R out, Watt) και του τροφοδοσιας (V, I / tyligma) ?
Μηπως βρω κανα σχεδιακι που να ταιριαξει για στερεο

----------


## giaspyr

> Μπορεις να γραψεις παλι τα χαρακτηριστικα των εξοδου (R a-a, R out, Watt) και του τροφοδοσιας (V, I / tyligma) ?
> Μηπως βρω κανα σχεδιακι που να ταιριαξει για στερεο



Τροφοδοσίας:  220V --> secondary 1: 350V/0,2A     secondary 2: 400V/0,4A       secondary 3: 2x3,15V/7A     secondary 4: 2x3,15/7A     secondary 5:  7V/0,1A
Για τους εξόδου έχουμε:
 Vin=231.2V  Vout=16,02V επομένως Vin/Vout=14,43196 οπότε η αναλογία  μετασχηματισμού αντίστασης είναι 14,43196*14,43196=208,2814694 το οποίο  πολλαπλασιαζόμενο με 8Ω μας δίνει 1666,25Ω !!!
Δηλαδή R a-a 1666,25Ω και R out 8Ω 
watt δεν ξέρω προορίζόταν για ενισχυτή περίπου 120-130 Wrms

----------


## spirakos

Σου εχω μια μεση λυση για να μην πεταχτουν τα ηδη υπαρχοντα
Μπορεις να κανεις ενα ΡΡ με την 807 μπορεις να βαλεις τους εξοδου σου αλλα θα εχεις αρκετη παραμορφωση στις υψηλες σταθμες
Εξαλου ο τροφοδοσιας δεν αρκει για να παρεις πολλα βαττ οποτε αν αρκεισαι στα λιγα και απαραμορφωτα ειναι οκ
Σαν βασικο σχεδιο προτεινω το δουλεμενο του Βαγγελη http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59438
Εσυ αποφασιζεις

----------


## Costis Ni

> Μπράβο κώστα, καλή δουλειά , να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο, χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο πρόγραμμα σχεδιασμού σχηματικών;
> Όσο για τους μετασχηματιστές εχθές βρήκα ένα βίντεο στο youtube που δείχνει πώς γίνεται η αποδόμηση, αυτό που δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα και δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι πώς υπολογίζεις το τύλιγμα στο τσοκ, ρωτάω για να δώ πώς θα μετατρέψω τους εξόδου σε τσόκ. Επίσης έκανα τα πάντα άνω κάτω και κατάφερα να βρώ τα σχηματικά του παλιού ενισχυτή, δεν έχω σκάνερ αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες και να τα ανεβάσω για να τα δείτε από περιέργεια.
> Ακόμα διάβασα κάπου ότι οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου για να είναι καλοί ποιοτικώς θα πρέπει το πάχος των ΕΙ να είναι μικρότερο ή ίσο με 0.25χιλ. πράγμα που στους δικούς μου δεν ισχύει όπου τα ΕΙ είναι 0.5χιλ.



Δεν αλλάζεις κανενα τύλιγμα, ξέχασα να το πω αυτό. Χρησιμοποιείς μόνο το πρωτεύον  (αυτό με το πιό λεπτό σύρμα) και τα άλλα δε συνδέονται πουθενά. Τελειως χονδρικά, εκτιμώ οτι θα ειναι 8-10 Ανρύ.
Το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιώ για αυτό είναι όπως είπα και παραπάνω το  Photoshop και το copy/paste (έκανα το γραφίστα στα νιάτα μου).

----------


## giaspyr

Ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες των παλιών σχηματικών όπως είναι αν θέλετε κάποια καλύτερη μου λέτε.DSC03474.jpgDSC03475.jpgDSC03476.jpgDSC03477.jpgDSC03478.jpgDSC03479.jpg
Έρχονται κι άλλες...

----------


## giaspyr

DSC03480.jpgDSC03481.jpgDSC03482.jpgDSC03483.jpg
Αν θέλετε κάποιο κομμάτι καλύτερα μου λέτε.

----------


## Costis Ni

Εμ ετσι εξηγειται ο κουλόςμ/ς εξοδου...

----------


## giaspyr

> Εμ ετσι εξηγειται ο κουλόςμ/ς εξοδου...



Στον σταθεροποιητή ενώ δείχνει EL34 στο κείμενο γράφει για GZ34 πάντως. Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα πάντως τι εννοείς Κώστα αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πέις την άποψή σου.

----------


## spirakos

*Αυτο το σχεδιο γιατι δεν το κανεις και τυρρανας τον κοσμο?
*Οι τασεις που μετρας, σε λειτουργια που καμπουριαζει ο μετ/στης πευτουν
Αν το δουλευεις και πληρη ισχυ παει στο γονατισμα με εξτρα πτωση τασης

----------


## Costis Ni

Οτι ο μ/ς εξόδου σου είνα τοσα λίγα Ωμ γιατί το σχέδιο προβλέπει παραλληλισμένες λυχνίες. Αν πχ για 1 ζεύγος θέλαμε 5000 Ωμ, γαι 4 παράλληλες, θέλουμε 2500 Ωμ κλπ. 
Τώρα... EL34 για σταθεροποίηση... ρετρό να το πώ; βλακεία να το πώ; Πρόσεξε και το άλλο: Η σταθεροποίηση είναι απαραίτητη μόνο επειδή τις δουλεύει σαν πεντόδους. Στην τριοδικά και  ultralinear λειτουργία δεν είναι απαραίτητη, αρα μας τα κάνει πιό απλά.
Α και GZ34 είναι μια ανορθώτρια (φαντάσου 2 διόδους ισχύος μέσα σε μια λάμπα) δεν τη βλέπω πουθενα στο σχέδιο...

Κι όπως καταλαβα κι ο μ/σ ισχύος είναι λάθος παραγγελία, στο σχέδιο έχει πιό πολλα αμπέρ στις υψηλές.

----------


## giaspyr

Αχ ρε Σπύρο μου χαμένο το είχα εδώ και χρόνια, πάντως ένα δίκιο το έχεις, σήμερα έψαχνα όλο το πρωί κι έκανα άνω κάτω όλο το μαγαζί κι εχθές είχα κάνει το ίδιο στο σπίτι. Επίσης με το σταθεροποιητή μου φαινόταν πολύπλοκο για τα μέτρα μου, ακόμα πρέπει να έχει γίνει λάθος κι ο μ/ς τροφοδοσίας είναι μόνο για το ένα κανάλι και τα ρεύματα που μου δείνει ο μ/ς είναι διαφορετικά απ' αυτά που ζητάει το σχηματικό κι επίσης δεν ξέρω αν όντως είναι καλό.

----------


## giaspyr

> Οτι ο μ/ς εξόδου σου είνα τοσα λίγα Ωμ γιατί το σχέδιο προβλέπει παραλληλισμένες λυχνίες. Αν πχ για 1 ζεύγος θέλαμε 5000 Ωμ, γαι 4 παράλληλες, θέλουμε 2500 Ωμ κλπ. 
> Τώρα... EL34 για σταθεροποίηση... ρετρό να το πώ; βλακεία να το πώ; Πρόσεξε και το άλλο: Η σταθεροποίηση είναι απαραίτητη μόνο επειδή τις δουλεύει σαν πεντόδους. Στην τριοδικά και  ultralinear λειτουργία δεν είναι απαραίτητη, αρα μας τα κάνει πιό απλά.
> Α και GZ34 είναι μια ανορθώτρια (φαντάσου 2 διόδους ισχύος μέσα σε μια λάμπα) δεν τη βλέπω πουθενα στο σχέδιο...
> 
> 
> Κι όπως καταλαβα κι ο μ/σ ισχύος είναι λάθος παραγγελία, στο σχέδιο έχει πιό πολλα αμπέρ στις υψηλές.



Λάθος τον έφτιαξε αυτός που τον κατασκεύασε!!, στο κείμενο που επεξηγεί τον σταθεροποιητή αναφέρει πάντως GZ34!!

----------


## spirakos

Σκεψου οτι τα νηματα για καθε καναλι 6χ 1.5Α = 9Α μονο για τις μεγαλες....................................
Υψηλη για 500 βολτ εκαστη θα τραβηξει 0.05Α μαξ, η εξαδα 0.3Α που σημαινει 0.4Α σε εναλλασομενο
Θες ακομα ενα γουρουνακι για το 2ο καναλι οπως καταλαβες

----------


## giaspyr

> Σκεψου οτι τα νηματα για καθε καναλι 6χ 1.5Α = 9Α
> Υψηλη για 500 βολτ εκαστη θα τραβηξει 0.05Α μαξ, η εξαδα 0.3Α
> Θες ακομα ενα γουρουνακι για το 2ο καναλι οπως καταλαβες



Πάντως το σκεπτικό ήταν να γίνει με 4 EL34 ανά κανάλι κι όχι με 6. Μήπως είναι εφικτό να φτάσουν τα ρεύματα με 2 EL34 ανά κανάλι; Ή έστω κάποια άλλη ιδέα;;;

----------


## spirakos

> Πάντως το σκεπτικό ήταν να γίνει με 4 EL34 ανά κανάλι κι όχι με 6. Μήπως είναι εφικτό να φτάσουν τα ρεύματα με 2 EL34 ανά κανάλι;



 Κανε ενα υπολογισμο τα νηματα 1.5Α εκαστη τα εγραψα πιο πανω 
Το ρευμα της υψηλης αν ειναι ανεπαρκες α) θα ζεστενεται πολυ ο μετ/στης β)μικροτερη ισχυς γ)πιο πολυ παραμορφωση

----------


## Costis Ni

Χλωμό. Και είναι και πεντοδική λειτουργία, και θέλει και τη σταθεροοίηση.  Τι το καναν αυτό τώρα; Μη χασουν 20 Βατ ανα καναλι απ τα 150; Γενικά τελείως αψυχολόγητο σα σχέδιο θα το έλεγα. 

Σκέψου πάντως κι αποφάσισε, μας έχει βαρεθεί ο κόσμος εδω, νομιζω!

----------


## giaspyr

Κατάλαβα άρα όσο λιγότερες λυχνίες τόσο περισσότερα ohm πρέπει να είναι ο εξόδου κι όσο περισσότερες λυχνίες τόσο δεν μας κάνει ο ισχύος... χαχαχα Κώστα μένουμε σε ότι είχαμε πεί δεν υπάρχει λόγος νομίζω να αλλάξει κάτι, τα σχηματικά τα ανέβασα μόνο και μόνο για να δείτε πώς έτυχε να έχω τόσο κουλούς μ/ς όπως είπες κι εσύ. Κι έχεις δίκιο το κάναμε τσατ το θέμα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Μια ιδέα για το στήσιμο (μονομπλόκ). Μπορείς τα δυο κουτιά να τα κάνεις ¨καθρέφτη¨ δηλαδη στο ένα καναλι οι μετασχηματιστές αριστερα, στο άλλο δεξιά. Να υπολογίζεις οτι οι ΚΤ88 μεταξύ τους θέλουν 11 εκατοστά όπως λέει ο κατασκευαστής.

Kαι ναι, είναι καλύτερα να φτιάξεις 2 μ/ς τροφοδοσίας, να μην έχουμε διαφορές στα κανάλια.

----------


## Costis Ni

Χμμμ μιας κι αποφασισες να το προχωρήσεις ξανακοιταξα το σχέδιο και ειδα οτι το σημείο λειτουργιας της 6sn7 δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Βέβαια εκείνη την εποχη (1957) δεν είχαν τις πιό μοντέρνες λυχνίες. Με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες λοιπόν θα πάμε στην ECC88. Λίγο υπομονή παρακαλώ μόνο, γιατί λογω ανάδρασης οι υπολογισμοί γίνονται λίγο περίπλοκοι! 
Το αποτέλεσμα είναο οτι θα έχουμε τις τρεις ΤΟΠ λυχνίες σε μία κατασκευή!

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

Kαλησπερα σε ολους
ψαχνω σχεδιο για push-pull el34, αν ειναι δυνατον η προενυσχιση να ειναι ευεσθητη για mic και πριμα μπασα και εισοδο για cd.
Εχω κατεβασει αρκετα σχεδια αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δουλευουν.
Διαβεσα στο forum οτι ο tomxel εχει κατασκευασει εναν με επιτυχια,καθως και αλλοι συναδελφοι.
Παλια εχω κατασκευασει πομπους με λυχνιες και ενισχυτη με τρανζιστορ 2χ50w.
Eχω κανει παραγγελια μετασχιματιστη εξοδου στον Γιατρα, για 2 el34 pusf-pull ultra leanear 60w. ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων.

----------


## kentar

Tον ενισχυτη του tomhel θα τον βρεις εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ghlight=tomhel
Είναι το κύκλωμα του δημοσιευθηκε στο elektor με αλλες κάλύτερες πλακετες.
Είναι καλός , δοκιμασμένος ενισχυτής που όπως είπες τον έχουμε φτιάξει πολλοί.
Για μικρόφωνο θα χρειαστείς κύκλωμα προενίσχυσης.Καλό θα είναι να μην 
πειράξεις πρίμα , μπάσα -πραγματικά- δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## giaspyr

> Χμμμ μιας κι αποφασισες να το προχωρήσεις ξανακοιταξα το σχέδιο και ειδα οτι το σημείο λειτουργιας της 6sn7 δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Βέβαια εκείνη την εποχη (1957) δεν είχαν τις πιό μοντέρνες λυχνίες. Με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες λοιπόν θα πάμε στην ECC88. Λίγο υπομονή παρακαλώ μόνο, γιατί λογω ανάδρασης οι υπολογισμοί γίνονται λίγο περίπλοκοι! 
> Το αποτέλεσμα είναο οτι θα έχουμε τις τρεις ΤΟΠ λυχνίες σε μία κατασκευή!



Περιμένω εναγωνίως Κώστα.

----------


## p.gabr

*φιλε γιαννη μας πεδευεις λιγο γιατι αλλου αλλα γραφεις

Κατασκευή τελικού push-pull KT88 / 6L6GC / EL34 / 300B / 2A3*                             Γειά σας συμφορουμίτες, καλώς σας βρήκα.
Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή του πρώτου μου λαμπάτου ενισχυτή και  θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο που παραθέτω εδώ   http://www.pmillett.com/push-pull_kt...driver_pcb.htm  το οποίο είναι σετ μονομπλόκ, το θέμα είναι ότι έχω ήδη έναν καινούριο  μετασχηματιστή εισόδου από κάποιο άλλο project λαμπάτου ενισχυτή που δεν  ξεκίνησα ποτέ καθώς και τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου, θα ήθελα να μου  πείτε σαν πιο έμπειροι τα specs που πρέπει να έχει ο μετασχηματιστής  εισόδου για τον τελικό του παραπάνω link εάν φτιαχτεί σε stereo αντί για  μονομπλόκ για να δώ αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον ήδη υπάρχων. Σημείωση  δεν μπορώ να σας πώ τα στοιχεία του μετασχηματιστή που έχω αυτή τη  στιγμή καθώς είχε γίνει ειδική παραγγελία πριν 12 χρόνια, δεν γράφει  επάνω τίποτε κι έχω χάσει και τα σχέδια του ενισχυτή για τον οποίο τον  είχα παραγγείλει οπότε θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μετρηθούν οι τάσεις  και τα ρεύματά του για να ξέρω αν κάνει. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για  την ανταπόκρισή σας.

----------


## giaspyr

> *φιλε γιαννη μας πεδευεις λιγο γιατι αλλου αλλα γραφεις
> 
> Κατασκευή τελικού push-pull KT88 / 6L6GC / EL34 / 300B / 2A3*                             Γειά σας συμφορουμίτες, καλώς σας βρήκα.
> Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή του πρώτου μου λαμπάτου ενισχυτή και  θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο που παραθέτω εδώ   http://www.pmillett.com/push-pull_kt...driver_pcb.htm  το οποίο είναι σετ μονομπλόκ, το θέμα είναι ότι έχω ήδη έναν καινούριο  μετασχηματιστή εισόδου από κάποιο άλλο project λαμπάτου ενισχυτή που δεν  ξεκίνησα ποτέ καθώς και τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου, θα ήθελα να μου  πείτε σαν πιο έμπειροι τα specs που πρέπει να έχει ο μετασχηματιστής  εισόδου για τον τελικό του παραπάνω link εάν φτιαχτεί σε stereo αντί για  μονομπλόκ για να δώ αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον ήδη υπάρχων. Σημείωση  δεν μπορώ να σας πώ τα στοιχεία του μετασχηματιστή που έχω αυτή τη  στιγμή καθώς είχε γίνει ειδική παραγγελία πριν 12 χρόνια, δεν γράφει  επάνω τίποτε κι έχω χάσει και τα σχέδια του ενισχυτή για τον οποίο τον  είχα παραγγείλει οπότε θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μετρηθούν οι τάσεις  και τα ρεύματά του για να ξέρω αν κάνει. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για  την ανταπόκρισή σας. 
> 
> 
> *Re: Κατασκευή τελικού push-pull KT88 / 6L6GC / EL34 / 300B / 2A3*                             Λοιπόν με τα πολλά ανακάλυψα το παλιό σχέδιο και παραθέτω τις  τάσεις του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας που έχω και θα ήθελα κάποιος να  μπορέσει να μου πεί εάν είναι δυνατόν να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για την  κατασκευή του τελικού που αναφέρω στο προηγούμενο ποστ. 
> primary: 220V--> secondary 1: 370V/0,5A  secondary 2: 310V/0,15A   secondary 3: 60V/0,2A  secondary 4: 2x3,15/6,5A  secondary 5: 6,3V/1,5A   secondary 6: 5V/2A 
> 
> ...



Πάει αυτό Παναγιώτη δεν παίζει πλέον αυτή η κατασκευή το ανέφερα και παραπάνω, είδαμε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτε με τους υπάρχοντες μετασχηματιστές.

----------


## p.gabr

Γιαννη  τα παιδια εδω ειναι οκ  
θα σε βοηθησουμε ολοι να εισαι σιγουρος


Y.Γ ΕΣΒΥΣΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΣ

----------


## giaspyr

> Γιαννη  τα παιδια εδω ειναι οκ  
> θα σε βοηθησουμε ολοι να εισαι σιγουρος
> 
> 
> Y.Γ ΕΣΒΥΣΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΣ



Ήδη έχω βρεί αρκετή ανταπόκριση Παναγιώτη από αρκετά παιδιά, εδώ ο Κώστας ο καημένος κάθεται να μου τελειοποιήσει το σχηματικό που πόσταρε παραπάνω κι εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει ήδη τη μετατροπή των παλιών μετ/των εξόδου σε choke εξομάλυνσης, μόλις την τελειώσω θα σας ενημερώσω σχετικά και με φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά και ειδικά τον Κώστα που τον βομβαρδίζω συνεχώς με απορίες σε προσωπικά μηνύματα.

----------


## giaspyr

Μόλις τελείωσα με την αποδόμηση των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου push-pull (ώστε να προσωρήσω στην μετατροπή τους σε choke εξομάλυνσης).
Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η μετατροπή τους κι αφού γίνουν οι απαραίτητες μετρήσεις θα την περιγράψω σε άλλο θέμα μαζί με φωτογραφίες έτσι που να γίνει κατανοητή από όλους.
Μεγάλη βοήθεια πήρα από τον Κώστα που έδωσε και την ιδέα αλλά κι από την ιστοσελίδα που παραθέτω στην οποία βρίσκει κάποιος και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα όπως την ιδιοκατασκευή μετασχηματιστή εξόδου push-pull.
http://livinginthepast-audioweb.co.u...ry/vtheory.htm

----------


## Costis Ni

Λοιποοοον, έχουμε ένα στάδιο εξόδου που έχει λίγο πιο ανεβασμένη τροφοδοσία για να βγάλουμε λίγο περοσσότερα από τα 30 βατ που ήταν. Και κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές στην προσαρμογή, γιατί έκοβε από τους 20 κύκλους. Η τροφόδοσία ειναι οι κόκκινες γραμμές. Ωραίο σημείο λειτοιυργίας και για ουλτραλίνεαρ και για τριοδικό. Ρέυμα ηρεμίας 90 mA ανα λυχνία, 60% μέσα στην τάξη Α, 37 βατ ανα λυχνία.
Στην κάθοδο βλέπουμε 5 αντιστάσεις 2,2 ΚΩ 2 βατ παράληλα (δε μ αρέσουν τα τουβλάκια) και παράλληλα ένα ηλεκτρολυτικό 220 μικρο και για παράκαμψη ένα πολυπροπυλενίου. 
Επίσης, ο πολυπροπυλενίου που είναι οριζόντια, είναι η παράκαμψη του ηλεκτρολυτικού του τροφοδοτικού. Το έβαλα εκεί για να φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να πάει κοντά στο φορτίο, κι όχι στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού.
Οι προδιαγραφές του μετασχηματιστή είναι θεωρητικές, αν ο φίλος μας παραγγείλει απο Γιατρα θα μπορέσει να τον έχει, αλλιώς αν προτιμήσει κάποι παραπλήσιο έτοιμο θα τον ταιρίαξουμε κι αυτόν.
Η ανάδραση φεύγει με συνεστραμμένο καλώδιο σε μπλεντάζ, όπως σωστά έκανε ο φίλος μου ο tomhell. 
Δεν έχω δείξει το διακόπτη triode/ultralinear αλλά ηθελα να φαίνεται καλύτερα το σχέδιο.
Ρύθμιση AC ισορροπίας, από την ιδέα του παναγιώτη, με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 10 στροφών.

Αυτά και κάθε σχόλιο δεκτό!

----------


## p.gabr

κωστα καλα πας  συναιχισε  να φτειαξουμε κατι διαφορετικο

----------


## giaspyr

> Λοιποοοον, έχουμε ένα στάδιο εξόδου που έχει λίγο πιο ανεβασμένη τροφοδοσία για να βγάλουμε λίγο περοσσότερα από τα 30 βατ που ήταν. Και κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές στην προσαρμογή, γιατί έκοβε από τους 20 κύκλους. Η τροφόδοσία ειναι οι κόκκινες γραμμές. Ωραίο σημείο λειτοιυργίας και για ουλτραλίνεαρ και για τριοδικό. Ρέυμα ηρεμίας 90 mA ανα λυχνία, 60% μέσα στην τάξη Α, 37 βατ ανα λυχνία.
> Στην κάθοδο βλέπουμε 5 αντιστάσεις 2,2 ΚΩ 2 βατ παράληλα (δε μ αρέσουν τα τουβλάκια) και παράλληλα ένα ηλεκτρολυτικό 220 μικρο και για παράκαμψη ένα πολυπροπυλενίου. 
> Επίσης, ο πολυπροπυλενίου που είναι οριζόντια, είναι η παράκαμψη του ηλεκτρολυτικού του τροφοδοτικού. Το έβαλα εκεί για να φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να πάει κοντά στο φορτίο, κι όχι στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού.
> Οι προδιαγραφές του μετασχηματιστή είναι θεωρητικές, αν ο φίλος μας παραγγείλει απο Γιατρα θα μπορέσει να τον έχει, αλλιώς αν προτιμήσει κάποι παραπλήσιο έτοιμο θα τον ταιρίαξουμε κι αυτόν.
> Η ανάδραση φεύγει με συνεστραμμένο καλώδιο σε μπλεντάζ, όπως σωστά έκανε ο φίλος μου ο tomhell. 
> Δεν έχω δείξει το διακόπτη triode/ultralinear αλλά ηθελα να φαίνεται καλύτερα το σχέδιο.
> Ρύθμιση AC ισορροπίας, από την ιδέα του παναγιώτη, με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 10 στροφών.
> 
> Αυτά και κάθε σχόλιο δεκτό!



κώστα στους τροφοδοσίας θα πάμε στο Γιατρά οπότε προχώρα το έτσι.

----------


## giaspyr

> κωστα καλα πας  συναιχισε  να φτειαξουμε κατι διαφορετικο



Καλά τον αρχάριο βρήκατε ρε να πειραματιστείτε??? (πλάκα κάνω, συνεχίστε έτσι)

----------


## Costis Ni

Για τους εξόδου έλεγα! Ξεκίνα να το σκέφτεσαι. 
Ακόμα ένα πλεονέκτημα των μονομπλόκ: Μπορουν να μπούν στο πάτωμα, διπλα στα ηχεία με κοντό καλώδιο.

----------


## kentar

Καλό το monoblock  και μάλιστα στο πάτωμα αλλα για studio ακρόασης , όχι για  σπίτι.
450 volt στο πάτωμα δεν είναι  ότι σοφότερο ακόμη κι αν εξαιρέσουμε το σχεδόν διπλάσιο κόστος.

----------


## Costis Ni

output-stage-kt88.png

Γιώργο χαίρομαι που μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να απαντήσω, κάποια πράγματα ξεκαθαρίζουν με τη συζητηση. Προτέινω μονομπλόκ στη συγκεκριμένη περίτωση γαι 2 ακόμα λόγους:
1. Πιό εύκολο στην κατασκευή και ειδικά στις δοκιμές. Δύσκολο να παλεύεις 2 καναλια μαζί
2. Ο φίλος μας ο Γιάννης έχει ηδη 2 τσόκ τροφοδοσίας. Αρα η διαφορα σε χρήματα γι αυτόν είναι δύο μικρότεροι μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας αντί για ένα μεγαλύτερο, και 2 κουτιά αντί για ένα. 

Ολα αυτά αλλάζουν βέβαια, μονο το τροφοδοτικό είναι διαφορετικό. Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, ας τους βάλει και τους 2 πάνω στο "σκρίνιο" που έλεγε κι η γιαγιά μου δεν είναι ντε και καλά για το πάτωμα! :P

Ξαναβάζω και το σχηματικό, φαινεται καλύτερα η σύνδεση της ανάδρασης.

----------


## kentar

Αν η γυναίκα μου έβλεπε δυό monoblock λαμπάτους στο σκρίνιο , ο ενας θα κατεληγε σίγουρα στο κεφάλι μου  :Lol:  
Μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά, κι οχι μόνο δυο μετασχηματιστές.
Η διαφορά του να παλευεις ένα  ή δυο κανάλια  είναι ακριβώς μια ασφάλεια στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού
 για κάθε κανάλι (για την υψηλή).Βγάζεις την ασφάλεια του ενός καναλιού και τελειώνεις.
Τωρα αν είναι πιο ευκολο να κατασκευάζεις δύο ενισχυτές αντί  για έναν επαφίεται στην κρίση τού καθενός.
Κατα την γνώμη μου το κέρδος στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μεγαλύτερο όταν τα  χρήματα που θα κερδίσει
 με την κατασκευή ενος δικάναλου σασί,  μπορεί να τα διαθέσει για αγορά καλύτερης ποιοτητας κρισιμων υλικών
 (λυχνιων ,πυκνωτών, μετασχηματιστων εξοδου κλπ).Βέβαια αν δεν τίθεται θέμα κόστους τότε πάω πάσο.
Επίσης ας ξεκαθαρίσει ο Γιάννης αν θέλει να φτιάξει κάτι απλό η κάτι το οποίο θα είναι το καλύτερο δυνατό σε σχέση
 με τα χρήματα πού διαθέτει.Αυτά τα δύο σπάνια συμβαδίζουν.

----------


## Costis Ni

Γιάνννη, μήπως (λέω μήπως) ο προενισχυτής σου έχει balanced έξοδο (βύσματα XLR)?

----------


## giaspyr

Τα choke έγιναν, νομίζω με αρκετή επιτυχία, μένει να ψηθούν και να μονωθούν με βερνίκι.
Ολόκληρο το επιχείρημα εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...624#post481624
Κώστα ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα και για την βοήθεια.

----------


## giaspyr

> Γιάνννη, μήπως (λέω μήπως) ο προενισχυτής σου έχει balanced έξοδο (βύσματα XLR)?



Όχι δεν είναι με XLR κώστα.

----------


## giaspyr

> Αν η γυναίκα μου έβλεπε δυό monoblock λαμπάτους στο σκρίνιο , ο ενας θα κατεληγε σίγουρα στο κεφάλι μου  
> Μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικά τροφοδοτικά, κι οχι μόνο δυο μετασχηματιστές.
> Η διαφορά του να παλευεις ένα  ή δυο κανάλια  είναι ακριβώς μια ασφάλεια στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού
>  για κάθε κανάλι (για την υψηλή).Βγάζεις την ασφάλεια του ενός καναλιού και τελειώνεις.
> Τωρα αν είναι πιο ευκολο να κατασκευάζεις δύο ενισχυτές αντί  για έναν επαφίεται στην κρίση τού καθενός.
> Κατα την γνώμη μου το κέρδος στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μεγαλύτερο όταν τα  χρήματα που θα κερδίσει
>  με την κατασκευή ενος δικάναλου σασί,  μπορεί να τα διαθέσει για αγορά καλύτερης ποιοτητας κρισιμων υλικών
>  (λυχνιων ,πυκνωτών, μετασχηματιστων εξοδου κλπ).Βέβαια αν δεν τίθεται θέμα κόστους τότε πάω πάσο.
> Επίσης ας ξεκαθαρίσει ο Γιάννης αν θέλει να φτιάξει κάτι απλό η κάτι το οποίο θα είναι το καλύτερο δυνατό σε σχέση
>  με τα χρήματα πού διαθέτει.Αυτά τα δύο σπάνια συμβαδίζουν.



Γιώργο οικονομία στα υλικά δε θα γίνει απλά μπορεί, πράγμα που προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί, να καθυστερήσει χρονικά η περάτωση της κατασκευής.

----------


## kentar

Ok Γιαννη καλή επιτυχία .

----------


## giaspyr

> Ok Γιαννη καλή επιτυχία .



Όσο για την γυναίκα κι εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά το παλεύω, να φανταστείς ήδη γκρινιάζει.

----------


## giaspyr

Κώστα για ρίξε φίλε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.ogonowski.eu  είναι στα γερμανικά βέβαια αλλά έχει πολύ καλές τιμές σε μετ/στές εξόδου.
Για push-pull έχει έναν 40W 6600ohm ultra linear με ΕΙ πυρήνα στα 66  ευρώ κι επίσης έναν άλλον 50W 6600ohm με CC πυρήνα στα 99 ευρώ, επίσης  αυτούς στο ebay http://www.ebay.de/itm/150717483269?...84.m1438.l2649
Ο τύπος είναι στην Πολωνία του έστειλα mail και τον ρωτάω τι πάχος ΕΙ  χρησιμοποιεί στην κατασκευή τους και πόσο κοστίζει να τους στείλει  Ελλάδα. Για πές μου τη γνώμη σου και πως βλέπεις τις προδιαγραφές τους.
Επίσης σβήσε κανένα μήνυμα από τα προσωπικά σου γιατί είσαι full και δε μπορείς να δεχτείς άλλα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Xμμμμ οι ίδιοι είναι και στο ebay. Βασική ερώτηση είναι μέχρι ποιά συχνότητα ανεβαινει (χρειαζεται στον υπολογισμο της ανάδρασης)

----------


## spirakos

> Xμμμμ οι ίδιοι είναι και στο ebay. Βασική ερώτηση είναι μέχρι ποιά συχνότητα ανεβαινει (χρειαζεται στον υπολογισμο της ανάδρασης)



Κωστα πως υπολογιζεις αναδραση βαση συχνοτητας? Παντα το ειχα απορια

----------


## giaspyr

> Xμμμμ οι ίδιοι είναι και στο ebay. Βασική ερώτηση είναι μέχρι ποιά συχνότητα ανεβαινει (χρειαζεται στον υπολογισμο της ανάδρασης)




 
 *LO PP100-1* (KT8 :Cool:  

Pmax
Zaa
Imax
Raa
UL
kn:n
RL


100 W
4000 Ω
400 mA
110 Ω

30 : 1
21 : 1
4 Ω
8 Ω


Laa
fmin
fmax
Kern
Groesse
Gewicht
Stueckzahl
Preis

45 H
10Hz @-3dB
20Hz @±1dB
60kHz @-3dB
20kHz @±1dB
CC
110 mm
110 mm
100 mm
3.5 kG
1
106 EUR



 
 *LO PP40-1* (EL34)

Pmax
Zaa
Imax
Raa
UL
kn:n
RL


40 W
6600 Ω


43 %
39 : 1
27 : 1
4 Ω
8 Ω


Laa
fmin
fmax
Kern
Groesse
Gewicht
Stueckzahl
Preis


10Hz @-3dB
20Hz @±1dB
60kHz @-3dB
20kHz @±1dB
EI 84
90 mm
90 mm
90 mm
3.5 kG
1
66 EUR



 
 *LO PP50-3* (6Н13C, projekt z EP8/2005)

Pmax
Zaa
Imax
Raa
UL
kn:n
RL


50 W
1800 Ω
200 mA


10 : 1
16 Ω


Laa
fmin
fmax
Kern
Groesse
Gewicht
Stueckzahl
Preis

45 H
10Hz @-3dB
20Hz @±1dB
60kHz @-3dB
20kHz @±1dB
CC
110 mm
110 mm
100 mm
3.5 kG
1
106 EUR



 
 *LO PP50-1* (EL 34)

Pmax
Zaa
Imax
Raa
UL
kn:n
RL


50 W
6600 Ω
200 mA
125 Ω
43 %
39 : 1
27 : 1
4 Ω
8 Ω


Laa
fmin
fmax
Kern
Groesse
Gewicht
Stueckzahl
Preis

45 H
10Hz @-3dB
20Hz @±1dB
60kHz @-3dB
20kHz @±1dB
CC
110 mm
110 mm
100 mm
3.5 kG
1
106 EUR



 
 *LO PP50-2* (EL34, 6П3C)

Pmax
Zaa
Imax
Raa
UL
kn:n
RL


50 W
6600 Ω
200 mA
144 Ω
43 %
27 : 1
8 Ω


Laa
fmin
fmax
Kern
Groesse
Gewicht
Stueckzahl
Preis

56 H
10Hz @-3dB
20Hz @±1dB
60kHz @-3dB
20kHz @±1dB
CC
110 mm
110 mm
100 mm
3.5 kG
1
99 EUR



 
 *LO PP80-1* (EL34)

Pmax
Zaa
Imax
Raa
UL
kn:n
RL


80 W
6600 Ω
300 mA
130 Ω

27 : 1
8 Ω


Laa
fmin
fmax
Kern
Groesse
Gewicht
Stueckzahl
Preis


10Hz @-3dB
20Hz @±1dB
60kHz @-3dB
20kHz @±1dB
CC
110 mm
110 mm
100 mm
3.5 kG
1
99 EUR

----------


## Costis Ni

Απίστευτο μου φίνεται. Με double-C πυρήνες και τόσο φτηνοί; Πιο κατάλληλος από αυτούς είναι ο τελευταιος (LO PP80-1) γαιτι αντεχει 300 mΑ. Εχει και πιο μικρή αντίσταση. 
Σπύρω, θα τα πώ ολα αυτα στην παρουσίαση.

----------


## giaspyr

> Απίστευτο μου φίνεται. Με double-C πυρήνες και τόσο φτηνοί; Πιο κατάλληλος από αυτούς είναι ο τελευταιος (LO PP80-1) γαιτι αντεχει 300 mΑ. Εχει και πιο μικρή αντίσταση. 
> Σπύρω, θα τα πώ ολα αυτα στην παρουσίαση.



Άρα πάμε για αυτούς Κώστα; Δε γράφει για ultra linear αλλά από τη φωτογραφία βλέπω ότι είναι, να τους παραγγείλω δηλαδή;

----------


## Costis Ni

> Άρα πάμε για αυτούς Κώστα; Δε γράφει για ultra linear αλλά από τη φωτογραφία βλέπω ότι είναι, να τους παραγγείλω δηλαδή;



Ωχ δίκιο έχεις! Pωτησε τον αν μπορεί να βάλει λήψη ultralinear σε αυτούς!

----------


## giaspyr

> Ωχ δίκιο έχεις! Pωτησε τον αν μπορεί να βάλει λήψη ultralinear σε αυτούς!



Και τι είναι όλες αυτές οι λήψεις που υπάρχουν; Δές εδώ που μπορεί να μεγεθυνθεί η φωτογραφία: http://www.tubesound.de/html/push_pull.html

----------


## Costis Ni

Είναι οι γεφυρες που εχουν μεταξύ τους τα τυλιγματα. Δηλαδη πχ έχουμε τυλιγμα πρωτεύοντος κι απο πάνω δευτερεύοντος, μετά ξανά πρωτέυοντος κλπ κλπ. Ολα τα τυλιγματα του πρωτέυοντος συνδεονται μεταξύ τους εν σειρα, το ίδιο και του δευτερεύοντος.

----------


## giaspyr

> Είναι οι γεφυρες που εχουν μεταξύ τους τα τυλιγματα. Δηλαδη πχ έχουμε τυλιγμα πρωτεύοντος κι απο πάνω δευτερεύοντος, μετά ξανά πρωτέυοντος κλπ κλπ. Ολα τα τυλιγματα του πρωτέυοντος συνδεονται μεταξύ τους εν σειρα, το ίδιο και του δευτερεύοντος.



Άρα πρέπει να τον ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να τους φτιάξει ultralinear και πόσο θα κοστίζουν, σίγουρα είναι αυτοί με τον CC πυρήνα καλύτεροι;
Ααααα μάλιστα... λέει στο site ότι γίνονται ultralinear ή τους παραγγέλνεις όπως θέλεις οπότε no problem. Πές μου με τι χαρακτηριστικά ακριβώς τους θέλουμε να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το κόστος.

----------


## Costis Ni

Eιναι θεωρητικά καλύτεροι, αν και δεν τους χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί κατασκευαστές "ετοιμων". (ισως και λόγω κόστους) 
Εδώ ενα αρθρο σχετικά. 
http://www.audionote.co.uk/articles/..._c-cores.shtml
http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr2.htm#s13

Κι αν δεν τους θες να είναι εμφανείς, υπάρχουν και καπάκια 
http://www.enovaz.it/categorie-1572/...formatori.aspx
Είναι μόνο στα ιταλικά, αλλά λέει οτι στέλνει. Εχει και πολυ φτηνούς μετασχηματιστές αυτός.

----------


## giaspyr

> Eιναι θεωρητικά καλύτεροι, αν και δεν τους χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί κατασκευαστές "ετοιμων". (ισως και λόγω κόστους) 
> Εδώ ενα αρθρο σχετικά. 
> http://www.audionote.co.uk/articles/..._c-cores.shtml
> http://sound.westhost.com/xfmr2.htm#s13
> 
> Κι αν δεν τους θες να είναι εμφανείς, υπάρχουν και καπάκια 
> http://www.enovaz.it/categorie-1572/...formatori.aspx
> Είναι μόνο στα ιταλικά, αλλά λέει οτι στέλνει. Εχει και πολυ φτηνούς μετασχηματιστές αυτός.



Τον έχω βρεί αλλά έχει πανάκριβα μεταφορικά ενώ ο άλλος στέλνει με 22ευρώ άσε που δε μπορώ να διαβάζω Ιταλικά κι αυτοί δεν ξέρουν συνήθως αγγλικά για να τους ρωτήσεις. Γράψε μου ακριβώς τα χαρακτηριστικά των μετασχηματιστών όπως τους θέλουμε κι αφού λέει ότι δέχεται παραγγελίες θα τον ρωτήσω για το κόστος αμέσως.

----------


## Costis Ni

Θέλουμε ένα τελικό ενισχυτή δικάναλο (η 2 μονομπλόκ). Προενισχυτής υπάρχει ήδη. Άρα δε θέλουμε Volume και επιλογή εισόδων.

Φουλ έξοδος με 1,5 V rms (2,1 peak) είσοδο. O τελικός της NAD που υπάρχει ήδη έχει τέτοια ευαισθησία, όπως και οι περισσότεροι τελικοί νομίζω. Μπορεί να παίξει και χωρίς προενισχυτή, αν το CD έχει Volume. Αντίσταση εισόδου 100ΚΩ (η στάνταρ για  λαμπάτο τελικό).

Να μπορεί να οδηγήσει ηχεία 8Ω όχι πολύ ευαίσθητα (87db) και γενικά δύσκολα φορτία, σε κανονική ένταση για ένα σαλόνι. Όχι πάρτι κλπ.

Όχι "περίεργες" λυχνίες. Αναγνωρίσιμα και γενικά "καταξιωμένα" πράγματα. (Αν πεις σε κάποιο "σχετικό" των στερεοφωνικών οτι έχεις ενισχυτή με EF80 και GU50 θα σε κοιτάξει σαν εξωγήινο)

Όχι βόμβος. Καλή σταθερότητα και με ανάδραση.

Τα εξαρτήματα σε "κανονικές" σειρές. Να βρίσκονται σε κάθε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών, αν γίνεται.Oχι κουλές αντιστάσεις 532 Ωμ κλπ.
Να μπορεί εύκολα να αναβαθμιστεί τμηματικά. Σε αυτό βοηθάει και η «εναέρια» κατασκευή. Πχ θα δοκίμαζα πόλωση με LED στο πρώτο στάδιο.


ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ


Εύκολη κατασκευή, να γίνεται και "εναέρια" και όσο πιο λίγες ρυθμίσεις. Να παίζει για καιρό, χωρίς να θέλει ρύθμιση και έλεγχο. Μια οικιακή συσκευή δηλαδή.
Και να είναι κάτι εύκολα κατανοητό. Να μπορεί κανείς να καταλαβαίνει τι γίνεται.

Συμπέρασμα δικό μου: ΚΤ88 (οι μεγαλύτερες «κανονικές»,  push pull (για μεγαλύτερη ισχύ), ultralinear (για ισχύ+σχετικά χαμηλή αντίσταση εξόδου), με ανάδραση (χαμηλή αντίσταση εξόδου), καθοδική πόλωση (για ευκολία) ECC88 & 6SN7 για την οδήγηση.

----------


## giaspyr

> Θέλουμε ένα τελικό ενισχυτή δικάναλο (η 2 μονομπλόκ). Προενισχυτής υπάρχει ήδη. Άρα δε θέλουμε Volume και επιλογή εισόδων.
> 
> Φουλ έξοδος με 1,5 V rms (2,1 peak) είσοδο. O τελικός της NAD που υπάρχει ήδη έχει τέτοια ευαισθησία, όπως και οι περισσότεροι τελικοί νομίζω. Μπορεί να παίξει και χωρίς προενισχυτή, αν το CD έχει Volume. Αντίσταση εισόδου 100ΚΩ (η στάνταρ για  λαμπάτο τελικό).
> 
> Να μπορεί να οδηγήσει ηχεία 8Ω όχι πολύ ευαίσθητα (87db) και γενικά δύσκολα φορτία, σε κανονική ένταση για ένα σαλόνι. Όχι πάρτι κλπ.
> 
> Όχι "περίεργες" λυχνίες. Αναγνωρίσιμα και γενικά "καταξιωμένα" πράγματα. (Αν πεις σε κάποιο "σχετικό" των στερεοφωνικών οτι έχεις ενισχυτή με EF80 και GU50 θα σε κοιτάξει σαν εξωγήινο)
> 
> Όχι βόμβος. Καλή σταθερότητα και με ανάδραση.
> ...



Μια χαρά τα λές Κώστα, προχώρα το έτσι.

----------


## kentar

Κώστα έχεις παρατηρήσει διαφορές μεταξύ Ε88CC( 6922 )  -  ECC88( 6DJ8 ) ;

----------


## Costis Ni

Δεν ξέρω Γιώργο, μονο E88CC έχω...

----------


## Costis Ni

Λοιπόν αυτό είναι το στάδιο εισόδου/οδήγησης. Προσπάθησα να δείξω και την καλωδίωση κάπως. Εκτιμώ οτι όλα αυτά μπορούν να μπούν με λίγη προσπάθεια πάνω στη βάση της κάθε λυχνίας, με σημείο 0 Βολτ το μεταλλάκι που έχει στη μέση. 

Για σταθερότητα το πρώτο στάδιο είναι εκτός ανάδρασης. Η γραμμικότητα της ECC88 πιστεύω θα μας βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπους! (ο διαχωριστής φάσης ετσι κι αλλιώς είναι ένα στάδιο που λειτουργεί με μεγάλη τοπική ανάδραση).

Τα πρωτα 2 στάδια είναι σε σύνδεση DC, ήταν τόσο κοντά οι τάσεις που σκέφτηκα οτι είνα κρίμα να μη γίνει. Δείτε και πείτε γνώμες.

Επίσης: η ανάδραση είναι Balanced! Παίρνουμε και τις δύο φάσεις από την έξοδο (συνεστραμμένο βέβαια). Αυτό μπορώ να πώ οτι είναι το αγαπημένο μου σε αυτό το κύκλωμα! Υπολογίζω σύμφωνα με το gain κάθε σταδίου γύρω στα 6db. Δεν έχω ακόμα υπολογίσει τις αντιστάσεις καθόδου και ανάδρασης των 6SN7, διότι ζαλίστηκα πιά!

Εχω βάλει και ground lift (μόνο στη μία έισοδο αν γίνει δικάναλο) αν υπάρχει θέμα γειωσης με τον προενισχυτή κλπ. Εννοείται οτι το πράσινο-κίτρινο της πρίζας πάει ετσι κι αλλιώς στο σασσί.

Βλέπουμε αριστερά από τον πυκνωτή της αποσύζευξης ένα ζενερ 320V. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι σειρά ζένερ. Ειναι εκεί για να προστατεύσει την ECC88 κατα το άναμμα χυρίς standby.

Δεν έχω βάλει τάσεις και ρεύματα σε όλα τα σημεία. Αυριο. 




Δείτε και πέιτε!

----------


## p.gabr

κωστα εχεις κανει πολυ δουλεια εδω ''''''''''''' μπραβο'''''

τι να πω τωρα;

καλη επιτυχια σε οποιον το δοκιμασει
το σχεδιο δουλευει ,ενδεχομενως καποιες αλλαγες μπορει να χρειαστουν . μη με ρωτας τι δεν μπορω να απαντησω δεν ξερω πως θα κατσει . ομως το σχεδιο ειναι ευελικτο σε αλλαγουλες που  μπορει να γινουν και αφου στηθει

----------


## john micros

λγο αργα απο μενα αλλα ενα σχεδιο ειναι και αυτο....ενυσχυτης 10 βατ.JPG.με αλλαγη των λυχνιων σε π.χ. 6146 παιρνεις 70 βατ περιπου.

----------


## giaspyr

Κώστα έριξες φοβερη δουλειά φίλε, είμαι υπόχρεος, τώρα που θα έρθεις στην Κρήτη έλα να βρεθούμε να κεράσω ρακή και όχι μόνο.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι (το είδα εδώ και μου άρεσε: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/57...-Tube-Amp-Kit/) δεν έχω πρόβλημα να στήσουμε τις λυχνίες εξόδου cathode biased με ένα εξωτερικό ποτενσιόμετρο και εξωτερικές λήψεις για την μέτρηση του ρεύματος όπως στην κατασκευή του παραπάνω link.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Κώστα έριξες φοβερη δουλειά φίλε, είμαι υπόχρεος, τώρα που θα έρθεις στην Κρήτη έλα να βρεθούμε να κεράσω ρακή και όχι μόνο.
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι (το είδα εδώ και μου άρεσε: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Tubes/57...-Tube-Amp-Kit/) δεν έχω πρόβλημα να στήσουμε τις λυχνίες εξόδου cathode biased με ένα εξωτερικό ποτενσιόμετρο και εξωτερικές λήψεις για την μέτρηση του ρεύματος όπως στην κατασκευή του παραπάνω link.



Kι εγώ δε θα χα κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις! εξωτερικό ποτενσιόμετρο και εξωτερικές λήψεις δεν βλέπω πουθενά εκεί... Καλύτερα να πείς πως θες να είναι και να δούμε πώς γίνεται! Ολα γίνονται, μονο να πεις τι θες. Στο link που έβαλες πάντως ο τύπος δεν το έχει κάνει σωστά για ΚΤ88. Για 6l6, OK.

----------


## giaspyr

> Kι εγώ δε θα χα κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις! εξωτερικό ποτενσιόμετρο και εξωτερικές λήψεις δεν βλέπω πουθενά εκεί... Καλύτερα να πείς πως θες να είναι και να δούμε πώς γίνεται! Ολα γίνονται, μονο να πεις τι θες. Στο link που έβαλες πάντως ο τύπος δεν το έχει κάνει σωστά για ΚΤ88. Για 6l6, OK.



Κώστα ίσως να μην το εκφράζω σωστά, εννοώ αυτό που φαίνεται στην 2η και 3η φωτό, είναι τοποθετημένες στο σασί οι βάσεις των ΚΤ88 κι ανάμεσα τους έχει ένα ποτενσιόμετρο και δίπλα σε αυτό 2 μαύρα, 2 κόκκινα θηλυκά συνδεδεμένα στις καθόδους και το ποτενσιόμετρο τα οποία χρησιμοποιεί για να μετράει απ'έξω το ρεύμα και να ρυθμίζει το bias. Ελπίζω να μπόρεσα να το περιγράψω καλύτερα τώρα. Όλο αυτό είναι απλά μια σκέψη για να μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε κάποια watt παραπάνω, αν το θεωρείτε περιττό το αφήνουμε.

----------


## Costis Ni

ααααα κατάλαβα για τα βατ είναι τοο θέμα σου. Αυτό που έβαλες ειναικ γυρω στα 10-15 βατ λιγότερο, γιατι με το σταθεροποιητή στην κάθοδο ειναι μόνο σε τάξη Α. Αν θες περισσότερα βατ, πάμε σε σταθερό (ρυθμιζόμενο ) bias. Θες;

----------


## giaspyr

> ααααα κατάλαβα για τα βατ είναι τοο θέμα σου. Αυτό που έβαλες ειναικ γυρω στα 10-15 βατ λιγότερο, γιατι με το σταθεροποιητή στην κάθοδο ειναι μόνο σε τάξη Α. Αν θες περισσότερα βατ, πάμε σε σταθερό (ρυθμιζόμενο ) bias. Θες;



Κώστα άδικα σε μπερδεύω! στη συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή εννοώ ότι μου άρεσε *μόνο* το συστηματάκι με το ποτενσιόμετρο και η δυνατότητα να ρυθμίζεις το bias χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γυρίζεις ανάποδα τον ενισχυτή, μεγάλη ευκολία. Έτσι σκέφτηκα αν μπορούμε να το εφαρμόσουμε και στο δικό σου σχηματικό ώστε να μας δώσουν οι ΚΤ88 σε ultralinear κοντά 35W ανά κανάλι.
*ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* αυτό έχει κλείσει, είναι δεδομένο, τέλος!!!

----------


## Costis Ni

35 W εχουμε ήδη (υψηλότερη τάση). Αλλα επειδή είσαι εσύ, θα δώσω και λίγα ακόμα! Για την τιμή τση Κρήτης!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Παιδιά γιατί δεν πάτε σε κάτι ποιο σίγουρο και δοκιμασμένο, και τα δύο σχέδια παίζουνε εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.Το πρώτο μάλιστα είναι το δικό μου μηχάνημα που το είχα παρουσιάσει στις κατασκευές πριν μερικά χρόνια.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=40665
  Το δεύτερο παίζει σε έναν φίλο μου στην Κομοτηνή.

----------


## Costis Ni

Γιατί μου αρέσει και να τα σχεδιάζω!

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή το δικό σου, το χα δει και προ καιρού. Αυτό του φίλου σου στην Κομοτηνή πολύ καλό.

----------


## giaspyr

Νίκο η κατασκευή σου είναι από τις καλύτερες που έχω δεί και συγχαρητήρια, με τον Κώστα είπαμε να πειραματιστούμε σε κάτι καινούριο μια και μου αρέσουν και μένα οι πειραματισμοί εντωμεταξύ δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά του έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη. Κώστα προχώρα το, έχεις ζωγραφίσει, αν δεν δουλέψει... θα στο στείλω Αθήνα να το φτιάξεις!!!

----------


## Costis Ni

Tο σχέδιο ξανά, με τάσεις και ρεύματα αυτή τη φορά, και περιμένουμε απο το Γιάννη για τα στοιχεία τσοκ.μετασχηματιστή για να πούμε και τα υπόπλοιπα.

Παρατηρησεις / γνώμες.

----------


## ikaros1978

Μπραβο Κωστα.εχω καποιες αποριουλες
1.φανταζομαι η ζενερ θα ειναι αθροισμα πολλων και οχι μια μονη της ετσι? 
2.γιατι χρησιμοποιεις μικρους σε χωρητικοτητα πυκνωτες κατα την μεταβαση απο το ενα σταδιο στο αλλο? ειναι δοκιμασμενο πρακτικα η αυτο μετα ενδεχεται να αλλαξει? το λεω γιατι κατι 47ρηδες και 100ρηδες ειχαν χειροτερη συμπεριφορα στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες απ οτι 220 και πανω (στις δικες μου δοκιμες βεβαια)
3.Δεν αρκει η οδηγηγηση μετα το spliiter κατευθειαν στις τελικες και παρεμβαλεις απο μια ενισχυση σε καθε φαση?Μηπως ,λεω μηπως, ειναι too much και τις μπουκωνει?

Τα ρευματα και οι τασεις παντως προσωπικα μια χαρα μου φαινονται.Και παλι μπραβο

----------


## Costis Ni

1. Ναι, είναι σειρά. Διάβασε την προηγούμενη σελίδα.
2. Εμείς σε λαμπάτο με μετασχηματιστή εξόδου, θέλουμε να έχουμε καλή απόκριση στις χαμηλές, αλλά όχι χαμηλότερα από όσο πρέπει . Ετσι κι αλλιώς μας τα κόβει ο μ/χ εξόδου. και μπουκώνει ο μ/χ εξόδου με τις πολύ χαμηλές, πχ 15 κύκλους. Σε σχέδιο με ανάδραση γίνεται ακόμα πιό περίπλοκο. Θα τα πούμε στο επόμενο επεισόδειο.
3. Δε θα αρκούσε το σπλίτερ με τίποτα. Οι ΚΤ88 θέλουν 45-50 Βολτ peak οδήγηση, Αν σκεφτείς οτι θέλουμε και παραπάνω κέρδος για την ανάδραση. Και αυτό σε επόμενο επεισόδειο, μόλις έχουμε μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## giaspyr

Λοιπόν η επιλογή μετασχηματιστών εξόδου έγινε μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο κι επιλέχθηκαν αυτοί στην καινούρια τους βελτιωμένη έκδοση κατά τον κατασκευαστή http://www.ogonowski.eu/ 

 *LO PP80-1*

Pmax
Zaa
Imax
Raa
UL
kn:n
RL


80 W
6600 Ω
300 mA
130 Ω

27 : 1
8 Ω


Laa
fmin
fmax
Kern
Groesse
Gewicht
Stueckzahl
Preis


10Hz @-3dB
20Hz @±1dB
60kHz @-3dB
20kHz @±1dB
CC
110 mm
110 mm
100 mm
3.5 kG
1


Είναι με ultralinear λήψη, διπλού πυρήνα CC, σε κριτικές που διάβασα σε διάφορα γερμανικά φόρουμ λένε ότι είναι πολύ καλοί ποιοτικά για την τιμή τους η οποία είναι 107 ευρώ έκαστος συν 35-40 ευρώ μεταφορικά από Πολωνία.
Κώστα όποτε είσαι έτοιμος δώσε μου τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του μετ/στή ισχύος για stereo κατασκευή και επίσης για δύο monoblock μια και δεν έχουμε καταλήξει ακόμα ώστε να κάνω μια έρευνα αγοράς, βασικά να ρωτήσω τον κατασκευαστή των εξόδου μήπως ταιριάξει από κει και γλυτώσουμε έξτρα μεταφορικά.

----------


## Costis Ni

Μια χαρα! Σου στέλνω.

----------


## giaspyr

Επειδή τώρα μπαίνουμε στο στάδιο που σιγά σιγά θα πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί ο κατάλογος των υλικών θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας για τι είδους και μάρκες αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές ή ακόμα και λυχνίες θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στην κατασκευή λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι δεν θα γίνει οικονομία αλλά όχι και υπερβολές.

----------


## kentar

6922/Ε88CC  JAN Αμερικάνικο NOS  σε προσιτή τιμη 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Philips-...18580222729461
Μην πάρεις απλές Ε88CC της JJ .Οσες δοκίμασα δεν ακουγονται καλά.
Γενικά  προενισχύτριες άν βρεις NOS σε λογικές τιμές είναι  η προτιμότερη αγορά.

Πυκνωτες σύζευξης φτηνοι audio Mundorf Mcap(δεν έχει 47 nF)   ή αν θες να ανεβεις μια σκάλα Auricap 
http://www.mundorf.com/english/baute...-mkprechts.htm
http://www.audience-av.com/capacitors/a_prices.html

Ηλεκτρολυτικοί Nippon Chemicon  ή   Philips

----------


## ikaros1978

> 6922/Ε88CC  JAN Αμερικάνικο NOS  σε προσιτή τιμη 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Philips-...18580222729461
> Μην πάρεις απλές Ε88CC της JJ .Οσες δοκίμασα δεν ακουγονται καλά.
> Γενικά  προενισχύτριες άν βρεις NOS σε λογικές τιμές είναι είναι η προτιμότερη αγορά.
> 
> Πυκνωτες σύζευξης φτηνοι audio Mundorf Mcap(δεν έχει 47 nF)   ή αν θες να ανεβεις μια σκάλα Auricap 
> http://www.mundorf.com/english/baute...-mkprechts.htm
> http://www.audience-av.com/capacitors/a_prices.html
> 
> Ηλεκτρολυτικοί Nippon Chemicon  ή   Philips



συμφωνω απολυτα για τις 6922   που ειπε ο Γιωργος.Και στους πυκωτες θα προσθεσω και του solen μιας και που προσφατως τους μετρησα απο αποψη παραμορφωσης ειναι αψογοι!
Και μια μικρη προσοχη στις αντιστασεις ανοδων και οχι μονο που παρ ολο το ρευμα δεν ειναι μεγαλο καλο ειναι να βαζεις τουλαχιστον 1 με 2 w αντιστασεις λογω χαμηλοτερου θορυβου (επισης πορισμα μετα απο πειραμα)

----------


## giaspyr

> συμφωνω απολυτα για τις 6922   που ειπε ο Γιωργος.Και στους πυκωτες θα προσθεσω και του solen μιας και που προσφατως τους μετρησα απο αποψη παραμορφωσης ειναι αψογοι!
> Και μια μικρη προσοχη στις αντιστασεις ανοδων και οχι μονο που παρ ολο το ρευμα δεν ειναι μεγαλο καλο ειναι να βαζεις τουλαχιστον 1 με 2 w αντιστασεις λογω χαμηλοτερου θορυβου (επισης πορισμα μετα απο πειραμα)



Κι εγώ μέχρι τώρα όπου έχει χρειαστεί και βρίσκω να ταιριάζουν τους solen χρησιμοποιώ.
Λές ρε Βαγγέλη να φταίνε οι αντιστάσεις ανόδου!!! και στον ενισχυτή κιθάρας που μόνταρα ενώ είναι σε τυπωμένο μου βγάζει ένα φύσημα στο καθαρό κανάλι;;;

----------


## Costis Ni

> συμφωνω απολυτα για τις 6922   που ειπε ο Γιωργος.Και στους πυκωτες θα προσθεσω και του solen μιας και που προσφατως τους μετρησα απο αποψη παραμορφωσης ειναι αψογοι!
> Και μια μικρη προσοχη στις αντιστασεις ανοδων και οχι μονο που παρ ολο το ρευμα δεν ειναι μεγαλο καλο ειναι να βαζεις τουλαχιστον 1 με 2 w αντιστασεις λογω χαμηλοτερου θορυβου (επισης πορισμα μετα απο πειραμα)



Αυτό ισχύει. Αν δείς τις αντιστάσεις ανόδου τις έχω σημειώσει 2 w. Όπου δεν γράφει watt., είναι 1/2 w. 

KT88 φτηνές
http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/shop...rmer_TESLA_577

KT88 ακριβές
http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/shop..._T_series_2969

----------


## giaspyr

> Αυτό ισχύει. Αν δείς τις αντιστάσεις ανόδου τις έχω σημειώσει 2 w. Όπου δεν γράφει watt., είναι 1/2 w. 
> 
> KT88 φτηνές
> http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/shop...rmer_TESLA_577
> 
> KT88 ακριβές
> http://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/shop..._T_series_2969



Χρόνια πολλά, Κώστα e88cc ψώνισα ήδη 2 ζευγάρια, ένα siemens κι ένα telefunken NOS από το ebay για 86 ευρώ και τα δύο μαζί, απλά ελπίζω να μην είναι Κίνα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Αυτό που είναι κίνα πολλές φορές απο το ebay (όπως λένε) είναι οι "NOS" ΚΤ88.

----------


## Costis Ni

Κι όμως ο φίλος Βαγγελης έχει άνα δίκιο. Το gain από είσοδο σε έξοδο βγαίνει γύρω στο 190, που για νε έρθει στην επιθυμητή ευαισθησία θα ήθελε 27 db ανάδραση. Υπάρχει η άποψη οτι πάνω απο 20 είναι υπερβολικό. Θα χάσουμε λοιπόν τον ηλεκτρολυτικό στην κάθοδο στο 1ο στάδιo, και θα κατέβουμε στα 19db περίπου

Να σημειώσω οτι επειδή έχουμε μόνο 2 σταδια που προκαλούν υστέρηση φάσης μέσα στο βρόφχο ανάδρασης, η σταθερότητα είναι εγγυημένη. Αλλά ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός λιγότερος, είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτος. Θα μας δώσει και τοπική ανάδραση στο πρωτο στάδιο.

Αυτά προς το παρόν και συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## ikaros1978

το εχω ξαναπει και σε καποιο αλλο θεμα αλλα δεν εχει σημασια θα το ξαναπω:
Κατα την κατασκευη ενος ενισχυτη υπαρχουν πανω απο 30-40 λεπτομερειες.Που και να παραβλεψεις καποια δεν εγινε τιποτα.Ομως ολες αυτες οι μικρες λεπτομερειες αν προστεθουν μαζι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καθολου ευχαριστα.
Με ρωτανε καμμια φορα: να βαλω alps ποτενσιομετρο? να βαλω πυκωτες των 10ευρω η των 3 ευρω? να βαλω αντιστασεις ανθρακα η απλες? Να βαλω dc στα νηματα?να παω να βαλω s6n7 η να βαλω 6H8 (ρωσικη) και αλλα πολλα.Μια λεπτομερεια μονη της δεν αλλαζει κατι σε σημαντικο βαθμο.Αν ομως τα παραβλεψουμε ολα η τα καποια απο αυτα, τοτε θα εχεις εναν πολυ καλο ενισχυτη παραμορφωσης και θορυβου.

----------

kentar (29-12-11), 

moutoulos (30-12-11)

----------


## giaspyr

Ρε παιδιά για βοηθήστε λίγο στην επιλογή των 6SN7 γιατί βλέπω υπάρχουν διάφορες εκδόσεις (6SN7-6SN7W-6SN7GT-6SN7GTA-6SN7GTB-6SN7WGT-5692-VT 231) με ψιλοδιαφορές μεταξύ τους σύμφωνα με αυτό: http://www.dehavillandhifi.com/6sn7_vt.htm και λάβετε υπόψιν σας ότι ψάχνω λυχνίες NOS κι όχι καινούριες. Αν κάποιος έχει προσωπική εμπειρία κι έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιες ας δώσει ότι πληροφορίες μπορεί.

----------


## Bard

Γεια ,,και χρονια πολλα..μην αγχωνεσαι με τις επιλογες γύρω απο τις 6sn7 ,,,οι περισσοτερες NOS αν δεν ειναι ταλαιπωρημένες, ειναι καλες αφου ελεχθουν  για θορυβο, hiss κλπ...οσο αφορα το GT ,,W,,GTA ,κλπ  ειναι για διαρκεια ζωης,, warm up ,,υλικο βασης,, antishock ικανοτητα ,και αλλες στρατιωτικες προδιαγραφες....που διαφοροι επιτήδειοι μαυραγοριτες το εκμεταλλευονται  για να ανεβασουν τις  τιμες...
Πολυ καλες ειναι οι ρωσικες σοβιετικες ,,[ αν και οχι πολυ καταλληλες για βαθμιδες υψηλου gain,,, θελει επιλογη] ,οπως και πολλες νεας παραγωγης σε  πολυ λογικες τιμες....IMHO :Smile:

----------


## giaspyr

Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο για τις πληροφορίες, έχω βρεί ρώσικες 1578 με μεταλλική βάση που λένε ότι είναι οι πιο ποιοτικές, αξίζει να δώσω περίπου 100 ευρώ για ένα ζευγάρι;;;;

----------


## Costis Ni

Ε, αυτό πιά! Αστο καλύτερα!

----------


## giaspyr

> Ε, αυτό πιά! Αστο καλύτερα!



Είπα βλακεία... δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά προσπαθώ να μάθω κι απ'ότι διάβασα σε ξένες ιστοσελίδες η ρώσικη 1578 είναι ποιοτική εχει πολύ καλή ηχητική απόδοση και είναι αντίστοιχη της 6SN7, τέλος πάντων αν κάπου είμαι λάθος διορθώστε με για να μαθαίνω!

----------


## kentar

Πάνω απ όλα η εχεμύθεια....

----------


## Bard

Kαλησπερα ,,δες αυτες πολυ καλες ,,αξιοπιστες και ιδανικες για οδηγηση βαθμιδας εξοδου..Tις εχω μετρησει στο Hickok tester και τις εχω χρησιμοποιησει ,,,ειναι αριστες ..IMHO

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6SN7-6SN7G...#ht_1450wt_932

Οσο αφορα τις 1578, 6SN7 με την μεταλικη βαση δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι καλυτερο , υπερτιμημένες λογω οτι μοιαζουν με τις παλιες JAN SYLVANIA 6SN7W metal base ,,,,..
 :Smile:

----------


## giaspyr

Παιδιά σήμερα γνώρισα τον Κώστα, ο οποίος είναι ένα καταπληκτικό παιδί, ήρθε με επισκέφθηκε... κι ο αθεόφοβος μου έφερε μέχρι και τον παλμογράφο του πατέρα του για να τον χρησιμοποιήσω κατά την κατασκευή του ενισχυτή. Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για όλα και επιφυλάτομαι για καλύτερη φιλοξενία την επόμενη φορά που θα σμίξουμε μια και σήμερα ήταν φορτωμένη μέρα για μένα και δε μπόρεσα να σε περιποιηθώ όπως έπρεπε. Από το πρωί που συναντηθήκαμε ακόμα είμαι στο μαγαζί και μόλις τώρα μπόρεσα να ανοίξω για λίγο τον υπολογιστή.
Μόλις ψώνισα και τις 6SN7 που πρότεινε ο πέτρος παραπάνω.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Παιδιά σήμερα γνώρισα τον Κώστα, ο οποίος είναι ένα καταπληκτικό παιδί, ήρθε με επισκέφθηκε... κι ο αθεόφοβος μου έφερε μέχρι και τον παλμογράφο του πατέρα του για να τον χρησιμοποιήσω κατά την κατασκευή του ενισχυτή. Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για όλα και επιφυλάτομαι για καλύτερη φιλοξενία την επόμενη φορά που θα σμίξουμε μια και σήμερα ήταν φορτωμένη μέρα για μένα και δε μπόρεσα να σε περιποιηθώ όπως έπρεπε. Από το πρωί που συναντηθήκαμε ακόμα είμαι στο μαγαζί και μόλις τώρα μπόρεσα να ανοίξω για λίγο τον υπολογιστή.
> Μόλις ψώνισα και τις 6SN7 που πρότεινε ο πέτρος παραπάνω.



Βλακείες λες, tου θειού μου ήτανε! :P

----------


## p.gabr

Οταν το τελειωσετε θα κανετε και ενα παρτακι να το δοκιμασουμε
Εγω θα φερω τα ποτηρια δεν εχω τσιχουδια

Ξεκουραστητε τωρα καλη χρονια

----------


## giaspyr

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

----------


## crown

Βλακείες λες, tου θειού μου ήτανε! :P 



???????????????????

----------

